# #occupy Ireland



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 24, 2011)

* Base Camp – Writer’s square (opposite st Annes cathedral)

 The Occupy Movement – What is it?
... 
 On Sept 17th 2011, protesters in New York City took to Wall Street, to protest against record bank bailouts, bonuses for bankers, massive unemployment, repossessions and vast inequalities of wealth in the US and the Globe. 

 “1% of the worlds populations owns more than 40% of the worlds wealth”

 This protest has been echoed in over 900 cities worldwide. Protesters aim to represent the 99% of the population being forced to pay for the economic collapse brought about by the greed and corruption of the top 1%. We as individuals, strive to end the exploitation of the working & middle class.

 Why are we here?

 With rising interest rates, higher cost of living, inflation, wages being frozen or decreased and more tax cuts for the rich, combined with the highest national + global debt seen in modern history. Is it not any wonder why our economy is crashing around us. Our politicians have proposed cuts to services like healthcare, education & welfare in a bid to curb this crisis. They want to borrow more money and use you! The taxpayers, as collateral!

 We as a unified people should be heard and we can no longer bear the brunt of the mistakes of the rich(1%). “Too big to fail banks” have and are currently failing. Services are being cut, but there was no shortage of money when the taxpayers bailed out the banks to the tune of £850 Billion.

 Our Aims?

 * Tax the 1% - Bankers and corporations alike (£123 Billion in unpaid taxes!!!)
 * Invest in the 99%, Education, Health & Public services
 * Support struggles against the Cutbacks
 * Build support for the upcoming Strikes on Nov 30th 2011
 * Show there is an alternative to Austerity & Greed. Let the people be heard!
 And many more!

 Come down any day between 6pm and 7pm to our general chat about our goals and aims or come down Anytime to Support us as the 99%. You are Vital to this campaign! Protect your Future! Protect the Future of the Generations to come.

 Facebook & Twitter – Occupy Belfast


----------



## Deareg (Oct 24, 2011)

I was down at the picket on Friday at the invest NI, is this organised by the same people?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 24, 2011)

not too su


Deareg said:


> I was down at the picket on Friday at the invest NI, is this organised by the same people?


not too sure... there was supposed to be a GA this evening @6.30pm... will check...
Should be a good spot, foreby it being out of the way a bit of City Centre etc...


----------



## Deareg (Oct 24, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> not too su
> 
> not too sure... there was supposed to be a GA on Weds or Thursday... will check...
> Should be a good spot, foreby it being out of the way a bit of City Centre etc...


I will get down to it anyway, I was hoping that something like this would start in Belfast.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 25, 2011)

was down at #99% earlier for a very brief while mid afternoon... round about 10 smaller tents n a larger Tarpaulin kinda info centre? tbh didnt have time to stall around to chat today though will be buzzing around when i can... about 4 or 5 hovering about... n a guy playing guitar... Im presuming tent occupants may have been working, uni etc... so im guessing it may be livelier after teatime?
lol'd @ the 'archictecture crew' within the bin bags n upside down umbrellows hanging off a tree 'next door'... was told it was to represent 'the evolution of space'.. wasnt stoned enough to engage with them!! hope someone took a pic or they around for a few days? They did stress they werent part of the 99% crew thankfully!!

Fair play to the lone protester outside the bank of Ireland (nr the library) handing out leaflets in his bloody surgeon out fit.. that took balls!!

seen some of the local press giving the camp a mention.. not sure of radio or TV interest as yet?


----------



## cemertyone (Oct 26, 2011)

will be coming tomorrow...see what the craic is...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 26, 2011)

cemertyone said:


> will be coming tomorrow...see what the craic is...


strong possibility I will be around tomorow too.. will PM ya as soon as I know the scéal...
Has anyone else here, been down recently?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't had the chance, but am hoping to get down there myself tomorrow.


----------



## cemertyone (Oct 27, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I haven't had the chance, but am hoping to get down there myself tomorrow.


well went there today..nothing happening at invest ni....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 28, 2011)

posted by a friend elsewhere re: #occupy Dame Street


> At approximately 1.45pm today Friday the 28th of October I was arrested under section 8 of the Criminal Justice (Public Order) Act, 1994 at the Eastern Health Board(EHB) in Loughlinstown, Dun Laoghaire. My payment from the EHB was stopped, apparently because I have been attending Occupy Dame Street protests and giving interviews on RTE, Irish public television. According to the EHB it is proof I ...am not looking for work. I went to the EHB to report that I did not receive my payment and to see if they could make an emergency payment as I have no food or money to last. Today was also the emergency day in the EHB. I refused to leave and the Garda(Police) was called, I refused to leave requesting that the EHB service my emergency request. I was arrested and handcuffed and taken to Shankill Garda station where I was released a short time later. It is ironic the state services will stop my small and needed payment because of my activities outside the central bank of Ireland yet on November 2nd 2011, next Wednesday, a $1,000,000,000(€700,000,000) bond comes due at Anglo Irish Bank. This bond is unsecured, unguaranteed, a bond we have absolutely no obligation to pay. But the government intends to pay that?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 28, 2011)

perhaps the thread title should be changed to #occupy Ireland as there are a number of 'occupations' across the island?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 1, 2011)

Update from the Belfast City General Assembly November 1st 2011:

 Roles and teams set up:
 1. Camp security
 2. Leafleting and postering team; Permanent team selected 
... 3. Public coordination team
 4. Media team 
 5. Official spokespeople
 6. Camp assemblies alongside General (public) Assemblies
 7. Team updates each evening
 8. BNP protest: Tomorrow morning (November 2nd). Occupiers can meet at base camp at 8.00am or assemble at the Gasworks at 8.20am.


----------



## cemertyone (Nov 3, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


>




Lovely people....made to feel very much at home.....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 4, 2011)

was down for a while earlier..... took some pics with a new phone and hope to upload when i work out how to....

_my thoughts:_
Its grew... more tents than before and a 'good' feeling about... about a dozen hovering about at 230pmish.....  there was some news crews there, dunno who for...
loving the fact that our crew are camped beside the Spanish memorial to the Belfast Anti-fascist crew....





¡*No Pasarán*!


----------



## N_igma (Nov 4, 2011)

Sort out Ireland first fs.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 4, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Sort out Ireland first fs.


huh? 
5 #occupy sites in our island?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 4, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> huh?
> 5 #occupy sites in our island?



The main occupation is that of the British state. See them wee hippy cunts can go fuck themselves.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 4, 2011)

N_igma said:


> The main occupation is that of the British state. See them wee hippy cunts can go fuck themselves.


one of the 5 is in the occupied statelet 

funny enough I gave that 'occupation' angle slag to them*... imo they recognise the irony in belfast!!!!!
wee buns make big cakes 

*I know what you are saying 'big lad'!!!


----------



## N_igma (Nov 4, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> one of the 5 is in the occupied statelet
> 
> funny enough I gave that 'occupation' angle slag to them*... imo they recognise the irony in belfast!!!!!
> wee buns make big cakes
> ...



 Aww that's sweet enough mate but to me it seems like a bunch of North Koreans going to Beijing to preach about human rights.

Belfast and the North in general isn't ready for this kind of protest. Lets be honest like!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 8, 2011)

6 camps now in Ireland......


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 15, 2012)

From #occupy Dame Street (Dublin)



> Today marks Occupy Dame Street's 100th day of occupation in the shadow of the Central Bank of Ireland building in central Dublin. It is a good time for us to reflect on where we are now, and where we can go from here. The last 100 days have been exhilarating and exhausting for those of us involved in this occupation. ...
> 
> We, together with the network of supporters that has formed around the occupation, are learning from our mistakes, growing up in public and developing new ways to resist. We continue to stand together, to learn with and from each other, and to provide a platform for people to generate their own, varied and multiple, solutions. As winter gives way to spring, we resolve to maintain our occupation at the Central Bank. We are determined to continue to challenge the anti-democratic and unjust power of the 1% and to support real, participatory democracy of the 99%. We intend to strengthen the bonds we have forged with Occupy movements across the island -in Galway, Cork Belfast, Dublin, Limerick, Waterford and Louth, and with our friends from the Spectacle of Defiance. We are inspired by the new Community Resource Centre in Cork and the courage of workers staging sit-ins at Vita Cortex and La Senza, the Kingscourt Brick workers, and all the everyday people showing their support for them. We also salute the campaign of non-payment of the household tax and salute those involved in building it. Our own movement began in response to what we had seen in North America, Iceland, Greece, Spain and North Africa.
> 
> Slowly but surely, despair on this island is giving way to resistance, and it is now seeing what other people are doing here that propels us onward. We are progressing steadily, our confidence grows that we are going far. Right now, there can be no better an example of how this country is ruled in the interests of the wealthy few than the planned payments to Anglo Irish Bank unsecured bondholders, the first of which is due on January 25th. From Occupied Dame Street, we say to the people of this country and beyond: This is nothing but a robbery and extortion of the people on an epic scale. It is quite simply economic treason. THESE PAYMENTS MUST BE STOPPED. Occupy Dame Street are committed to a vigorous campaign against these payments and we encourage other groups, formed and yet to be formed, to commit in their own ways to doing the same in the coming days and weeks. We are presently organising our own direct actions and civil disobedience to forcefully oppose the payments. We ask you to join us. We can stop them. We are many - they are few. We are the 99%


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2012)

Just heard that occupy Belfast have occupied a bank of Ireland branch in the city centre, police are currently trying to persuade them to come out, sorry no link.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Just heard that occupy Belfast have occupied a bank of Ireland branch in the city centre, police are currently trying to persuade them to come out, sorry no link.


sweet move lol.. banks are well secure!

Statement from #occupy Belfast:



> Occupy Belfast have taken control of the Bank of Ireland on Royal Avenue in opposition to soaring homelessness, lack of affordable social housing and home repossessions. We hope today’s announcement will serve to initiate the building of a housing campaign. Building such a campaign will not be easy. To do so we need to begin to organise as workers, students and the unemployed in a real and meaningful way in our communities – to become involved in discussing, agreeing on and organising the tactics necessary to build resistance and a better society for all. No politician will do it for us. We hope the seizure of the Bank of Ireland will be the place to begin. Banks take our houses so we take their buildings. This is a repossession for the community!



 Photo of Police smashing the front door in an attempt to gain entry, they also tried to force their way in through a fire escape, to no avail.

Guardian coverage


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## xes (Jan 16, 2012)

like


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2012)

Occupy Belfast interview with Mark Patterson on the repossession of the bank. Begins 1hr and 23mins in.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b019g9dh/Lunchtime_with_Mark_Patterson_including_News_at_One_16_01_2012/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2012)

more photo's @ Facebook

Interview with Occupy Belfast and situation on Royal Avenue (Slugger O'Toole)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 18, 2012)

Occupy Belfast

The Bank of Ireland Building on Royal Avenue has now been liberated for 36 hours. We are continuing to protest in the face of police harassment. We will not be deterred by police attempts to evict our legitimate protest. We are not breaking the law.

 Today we have heard that twenty six thousand jobs will be lost from the public sector in the next five years. We currently have a youth unemployment ...rate that has increased by 155% in the past five years, so that now over 20% of young people are out of work. This, coupled with the imminent increase in tuition fees, amounts to nothing less than the destruction of our future. We refuse to allow this to happen.

 As unemployment skyrockets, so too does homelessness. The possibility of owning a home has become nothing less than a pipe dream for increasing numbers of people throughout the country. For those who still own a home, the strains of keeping up payments are becoming unbearable and the future becomes ever more uncertain. When the banks foreclose, property ‘developers’ swoop in.

 Premises, just like this one, will be left vacant until market forces and speculators decide that a sufficient profit can be made. This cannot be allowed to happen. These very buildings were built by our parents and grandparents who still had work to go to. We are left with no other choice but to take these buildings back.

 In response to this social crisis our local politicians have proven themselves to be unprepared, unwilling, incapable or all of the above. Housing executive houses lie empty as people are evicted daily. There is no other option but to take action ourselves. By our actions we have transformed this space from a private milch cow into a community resource. 

 The cycle of lending, repossession and speculation must end. We have launched the beginning of that end and we encourage others to join in this struggle. This affects us all. We must reclaim the future. Join us. Solidarity is strength!

 Signed:

 THE OCCUPIERS


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 18, 2012)

Occupy Belfast will be holding a Rally of Support for the Occupation on Saturday, January 21st, at 2pm outside the building, former Bank of Ireland on Royal Avenue. Following the rally there will be a public General Assembly whereby all are invited to participate in the discussion on where next for the movement.
https://www.facebook.com/events/330765476944231/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 19, 2012)

The Bank of Ireland Building on Royal Avenue has now been liberated for 3 days. Today began the hard work of cleaning windows and floors, and tomorrow we'll continue with this effort, restoring this immense building to its former glory. If people want to support us, we have a wish-list - we are not asking for money - we are asking for materials to repair and clean the place:

 - Mop buckets
 - Mops
 ...- Cable ties
 - Paint brushes
 - White emulsion paint
 - 5 litre water bottles (it doesn't matter if they are empty)
 - Chairs
 - Tables
 - Wind-up torches
 - Plastering trowels
 - Margin trowels 
 - Plastering hawk
 - Cement

 Thanks for all the support! Solidarity is strength!"


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 20, 2012)

A short film on the ongoing occupation of the former Bank of Ireland, Royal Avenue, Belfast.
by the Creative Workers Cooperative


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Just heard that occupy Belfast have occupied a bank of Ireland branch in the city centre, police are currently trying to persuade them to come out, sorry no link.



its an empty building that used to be a bank years ago


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 20, 2012)

[quote="AKA pseudonym, post: 10838280







Is it just me or does that new fangled crusty motif on the banner look very reminiscent of a few fascist symbols ?

namely BUF and old school NF ?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 20, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> [quote="AKA pseudonym, post: 10838280
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.. i really doubt it.. i never noticed any fash about  except the RUC... I think its:
Take back
The city
Banner.....


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 20, 2012)

when the fuck did "the left" start using lightning runes and arrows for symbols for christs sake . If i saw someone walking down the street sporting that symbol my first instinct would be to lift something heavy and introduce the wearer to it without further ado .


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 20, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> lol.. i really doubt it.. i never noticed any fash about  except the RUC... I think its:
> Take back
> The city
> Banner.....



I know what the fucking banner says , Im talking about that sig rune and arrow motif on it , which is traditional fash symbolism. That looks a bit like that


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 20, 2012)

I will look into it.... did u ever notice the big celtic cross thingy that the fash use as a symbol just of high street... its paved that way?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 20, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> I know what the fucking banner says , Im talking about that lightning rune and arrow motif on it , which is traditional fash symbolism. That looks a bit like that



Dont forget most the #occupybelfast crew are fairly new to the scene and young... tbh It never registered with me and things like that annoy me too.... 
Im down there tomoro and will suss it out...


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 20, 2012)

i dont think theyre secret fascists or anything . Its just that fascist symbols traditionally like to incorporate runes and arrows

SS Runes


----------



## Deareg (Jan 20, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> its an empty building that used to be a bank years ago


Yeah, I realised that when I went down there, I remember work being done on it about 7 years ago and assumed that it had reopened when the occupation went overnight I sussed that it had not reopened.

I wondered about the lightning bolt as well, I waited outside a dole office in Manchester once for some fucker that I saw wearing one, he was going in as I was coming out, the wanker saw me looking at him and would not come back out again.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 20, 2012)

Its a squatting symbol used by anarchists since mohumed (pbuh) occupied Mecca


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 20, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Its a squatting symbol used by anarchists since mohumed (pbuh) occupied Mecca


thats it... inherited from the old traveller signs....


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 21, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, I realised that when I went down there, I remember work being done on it about 7 years ago and assumed that it had reopened when the occupation went overnight I sussed that it had not reopened.
> 
> I wondered about the lightning bolt as well, I waited outside a dole office in Manchester once for some fucker that I saw wearing one, he was going in as I was coming out, the wanker saw me looking at him and would not come back out again.



The  art college is just around the corner from the occupy site . Might be a case of a design student looking for catchy emblems without knowing the significance .


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 21, 2012)

It's literally just around the corner. And if some wee student was involved, there's a good chance they wouldn't know the history, either.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 21, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> A short film on the ongoing occupation of the former Bank of Ireland, Royal Avenue, Belfast.
> by the Creative Workers Cooperative




students tidying up...nice one.


----------



## Devotchka (Jan 23, 2012)

People seem to be missing IC3D and AKA pseudonym have posted - IT IS A SQUATTER SYMBOL. It lets you know that the building is a squat. Handy when you rock up in a city and need a place to stay. Seems like the 'wee students' aren't the n00bs around here after all...


----------



## rekil (Jan 28, 2012)

A building in Dublin's great strand street taken over today. The arrows look a bit falangey.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 28, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> [quote="AKA pseudonym, post: 10838280
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isn't it an old squatter's symbol?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 28, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> The art college is just around the corner from the occupy site . Might be a case of a design student looking for catchy emblems without knowing the significance .


Fucks's sake CR, it's a squatting symbol that's been used since the dawn of history! Didn't you google it first before asking daft questions here?

http://www.google.com.co/search?q=s....,cf.osb&fp=f2889aa01e60a6d9&biw=1228&bih=577


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 28, 2012)

copliker said:


> The arrows look a bit falangey.



This meme has now officially launched


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

It's just the old school "now or never" squatter symbol, isn't it? Used all over Europe as long as I've been active... its meant to look like a circled n with the top turning into an arrow


----------



## rekil (Jan 28, 2012)

The iron front logo featured arrows as well.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 28, 2012)

I think we need to raise awareness of the potentially subliminal fascist messages embedded in the very fabric of the British roads system as well:






Better to die on your feet than crawl on the fascist motorway, eh?


----------



## rekil (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## eoin_k (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd heard that the symbol happened to be a sign on a Dutch building that was squatted years ago.  The particular squat embraced it and things have spiraled from there.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 28, 2012)

going 100 days today in all...  still occupying the bank and eyeing other sites!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 29, 2012)

copliker said:


> A building in Dublin's great strand street taken over today. The arrows look a bit falangey.



Falangey?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 29, 2012)

Belfast is full of tramps. Fact.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 29, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Belfast and the North in general isn't ready for this kind of protest. Lets be honest like!


And they never will as long as people aren't prepared to climb out of their sectarian trenches and address the economic question that has been allowed to be paraded around for centuries in the disguise of a national question.


----------



## rekil (Jan 29, 2012)

sunnysidedown said:


> Falangey?









Yeah y'know, the spanish falange. But not really.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 29, 2012)

Y'know I've driven round Spain, and those signs are a road to nowhere.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> And they never will as long as people aren't prepared to climb out of their sectarian trenches and address the economic question that has been allowed to be paraded around for centuries in the disguise of a national question.


Fuck off with your two sides of the same coin bollox.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fuck off with your two sides of the same coin bollox.


Well, I think you've clearly demonstrated your misunderstanding of my post. Do you have anything more nuanced to say or shall we leave it at mudslinging?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Well, I think you've clearly demonstrated your misunderstanding of my post. Do you have anything more nuanced to say or shall we leave it at mudslinging?


I am prepared to accept that I may well have misunderstood your post, clear as your post seems to me, but am willing to listed if you wish to clarify.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure what points you'd like clarifying. I suggested that historic economic relations have been overlaid with a patina of nationalism and religion that has only served the interests of the ruling classes (of whatever origin). I didn't suggest that that was the only and exclusive way of interpreting the situation in the north, nor was I suggesting that it is a straight opposition between the two. But N-igma's suggestion that the north wasn't ready for politics of a non-sectarian, straight-up economic class-based stripe, seemed drearily self-defeating imo.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Well, I'm not sure what points you'd like clarifying. I suggested that historic economic relations have been overlaid with a patina of nationalism and religion that has only served the interests of the ruling classes (of whatever origin). I didn't suggest that that was the only and exclusive way of interpreting the situation in the north, nor was I suggesting that it is a straight opposition between the two. But N-igma's suggestion that the north wasn't ready for politics of a non-sectarian, straight-up economic class-based stripe, seemed drearily self-defeating imo.


Your first post was a lot clearer to be honest and I still feel that you were implying that both sides are as bad as each other, and N igma is probably right, both communities are as far apart as they ever were and it will be a long time before they will be ready to co-operate on many of the important issues that affect all working class people, this I feel is a fact of life in the 6 counties.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, not to be rude, but I wasn't saying both sides are as bad as each other. If you see that in the post, then it's your interpretation, but I'm telling you that that isn't what I was trying (and failing?) to say!

I know the communities are as far apart as ever, but that "fact" isn't immutable, and a knee-jerk dismissal of something like #occupy seems like a recipe for continuation of the same old same old


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Well, not to be rude, but I wasn't saying both sides are as bad as each other. If you see that in the post, then it's your interpretation, but I'm telling you that that isn't what I was trying (and failing?) to say!
> 
> I know the communities are as far apart as ever, but that "fact" isn't immutable, and a knee-jerk dismissal of something like #occupy seems like a recipe for continuation of the same old same old


Ok, I will take your word for it.

I have seen quite a few Republicans at the occupy protest and at the bank that has been occupied but can't say that I have seen any Loyalists, so at least some people on one side are making an effort.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2012)

ffs.. another Irish thread hijacked by sectarian BS!
as it goes religion, hasn't ime been a big deal with the #occupy crew... other than the sheer ridiculousness of it....
was cool to see the lgbt rainbow flag go up to piss off the cavemen and make a statement.... If we stay entrenched in yesterday's history, how are we gonna go forward...
O.K.. im Guilty for having 'old school' beliefs as far as the state n the enforced system we have in the occupied 6 counties (lol )
Had a good chat with Terri hooley last week outside the bank.... and he was buzzing at the energy and the new faces about, n he has been around the block for a long time... n he is a prod!!!!!
Those who identify themselves with Loyalism or conservative catholicism aint gonna be around the belfast crew... and prob would be chased if they werent there in the right spirit of things....
imo... we have a great op to promote non-secular politics.... long may it continue!
Not that I agree with Eamon McCann on everything, but years ago, he addressed the sectarian divide as tuppence ha'penny looking down at tuppence!


----------



## N_igma (Jan 29, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> And they never will as long as people aren't prepared to climb out of their sectarian trenches and address the economic question that has been allowed to be paraded around for centuries in the disguise of a national question.



I agree. It would be good to get rid of all the prods like!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I agree. It would be good to get rid of all the prods like!



would you ever get your tongue out of your starry plough/cheek ya buckfast bandit!


----------



## N_igma (Jan 29, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> would you ever get your tongue out of your starry plough/cheek ya buckfast bandit!



Up da ra. Do well.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 29, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Up da ra. Do well.


well, a McKenna Cup... not a bad start


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 29, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> ffs.. another Irish thread hijacked by sectarian BS!



Tbf, I don't think it has been 'hijacked' by a sectarian derail. I can see that it would be a fair point to make if someone else felt the national question took precedence over other matters like class division, for sake of argument. Didn't someone say here a couple of days ago that this was the basis Larkin was drafted into the Easter Rising? 'Support us now and we'll address your economic concerns once we're in the Dail'

But, as I hope my posts might have made clear (except to Deareg!), I'd rather address the economic question first - the national one seems like a distraction, albeit one with deadly consequences for some.

But on a different note, thanks AKA for posting up details about this. It's inspiring to read about what is happening there - that old BoI building used to wind me right up as I came out of North St. Its emptiness seemed to be a provocatively bald statement of how the propertied classes would rather see a resource go to waste than let it be put to any socially beneficial use. And well done on squatting somewhere - I remember some punk friends squatted a house in the Holylands sometime around 1990. They got the shit beaten out of them once the cops got wind of it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 29, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I agree. It would be good to get rid of all the prods like!



Go straight to the source and get rid of the Germans.

I was in the pub the night of the Irish presidential elections and someone was really concerned as to who won. Some barfly turned round and said it's still Angela Merkel.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 29, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> But, as I hope my posts might have made clear (except to Deareg!), I'd rather address the economic question first - the national one seems like a distraction, albeit one with deadly consequences for some.



The national question is an economic question though. We need to be the masters of our own destiny, not under the yoke of British imperialism.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 30, 2012)

I totally agree. So it's really a question of chicken or egg, isn't it? Will national self-determination answer economic demands, or will radical change in the economic order render the national question irrelevant. Given the poor track record of answering economic demands in the south (can of worms alert!), you'll guess that I'd plump for the latter.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 30, 2012)

copliker said:


> Yeah y'know, the spanish falange. But not really.



They're using the Symbol of Chaos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbol_of_Chaos

Which appears to of been appropriated somewhat by the _New Right_ (it wouldn't suprise me to find out that Troy Southgate used to play D&D)


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 30, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> Might be a case of a design student looking for catchy emblems without knowing the significance .



Well it has happened before...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 30, 2012)

sunnysidedown said:


> They're using the Symbol of Chaos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbol_of_Chaos
> 
> Which appears to of been appropriated somewhat by the _New Right_ (it wouldn't suprise me to find out that Troy Southgate used to play D&D)


I had it in my head that the Falange symbol had some relation to a sheaf of wheat, which had morphed into the arrows, but Wikipedia says that its origins lie in the symbol of the Catholic Monarchs of previous centuries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoke_and_arrows


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 30, 2012)

meanwhile:
As a disused bank in Belfast is occupied in protest against the area's housing problems, Channel 4 News asks whether an Occupy movement can bring about change - and why housing is of such concern.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 1, 2012)

The Bank of Ireland Building on Royal Avenue has now been liberated for 3 week!

 Thanks for all the support and donations! In order to set up a kitchen, the wishlist for the building at the minute includes:

 - Pallets
... - Smoke Alarms
 - Fire Extinguishers
 - Bins
 - Cable ties
 - Chairs/Sofas
 - Tables
 - Desks
 - Shelves/Wood
 - Microwave
 - Vacuum Cleaners
 - Brushes
 - Kitchen furniture
 - Kitchen appliances
 - Extension leads
 - Plugs
 - Sockets & Switches
 - Light bulb plugs
 - Light bulbs

 Thanks to all who have been donating and to anybody that does in the future. It's really appreciated and will be put to good use to sort the place out in order to get it ready. Thanks!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 1, 2012)

AKA, I'm trying to persuade my mum to pop down and say hello and be nice to the people there. Is there an open door policy for the "general public" or do people need to get in touch first? Do yous have a website that has details of the place, or do you have regular hours with people running the place? Be good to know. I'll try to get her to bring yous a few bits and bobs...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 2, 2012)

its not so much open to public yet... but if there is no cops about, there are ways in The blog hasnt been updated since November....
Though if you are on FB... all details are here

cool mum btw


----------



## rekil (Feb 4, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Fucks's sake CR, it's a squatting symbol that's been used since the dawn of history! Didn't you google it first before asking daft questions here?


It's used by Blocco Studentesco, Casa Pound's 'youth' wing. Some here may recall that they attacked a student demo in Rome a couple of years ago, got beaten, because they're shit, and had to be rescued by the police.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 4, 2012)

copliker said:


> It's used by Blocco Studentesco, Casa Pound's 'youth' wing. Some here may recall that they attacked a student demo in Rome a couple of years ago, got beaten, because they're shit, and had to be rescued by the police.


I think I'll have to disagree with you. If you're talking about this symbol below, then it's clear the lightning strike is the other way round:






This looks like standard issue fascist symbolism - does the genealogy of this not lie in Norse mythology? The squatting symbol is a zagged arrow that points up to the sky - optimistic, instead of the downward thrust of pessimistic fascism!

One of the first punk gigs I ever went to in Belfast, in what later became the Old Museum Arts Centre, was attacked by nazi skins from Divis who turned up with a bunch of casual friends. The skins waddled into the gig and proceeded to provoke the 200-strong punk audience by drawing swastikas on the walls, and then scrawling "PIRA" next to them. The conjunction of the signs didn't mean the provos were nazis, did it?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 10, 2012)

Occupy Belfast is now streaming live video from inside the People's bank. This is just a test for tonight, but check it out and leave a message for us.
http://www.livestream.com/occupybelfast
Occupy Belfast is delighted that we will hosting a public talk by social activist Catherine Brogan and speaker from Occupy London today at 7pm at Writers Square followed by a poetry and music session inside the Peoples Bank with local comedians, poets and musicians. The liberation of this building builds confidence and will hopefully mark the beginning of a mass campaign for decent homes and a dec...ent society for all. This campaign involves all those struggling against the imposition of so-called austerity by the representatives of the rich and powerful in Stormont, Westminster and Dublin. We are not here today to plead for crumbs from the tables of the rich. We are here today to demand and to create a world where the interest of the many comes before the interests of the few.
Since our occupation the building continues to move from strength to strength, thanks to support and solidarity from the wider public. We still continue to need a range of supplies which is regularly updated on our facebook page before we have our official opening.
We are ordinary people who can no longer stand by while our futures are stolen from us, while house repossessions sky-rocket, while the chance of ever finding a job dissipates, while higher education becomes the preserve of the rich. We are people who still have hope.
But when we hope, we do not do it blindly. We know that a new society can only be created if we do it ourselves, if we take back what belongs to all of us. Take buildings like this one and put it into the hands of the public. By creating new social centres, by stopping house evictions, by taking over the assets of the speculators and making them into assets of the people, assets of the whole community. Solidarity is strength


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2012)

N_igma said:


> The national question is an economic question though. We need to be the masters of our own destiny, not under the yoke of British imperialism.


 
What fucking century do you live in, clown shoes?

Brits out, EU technocrats in? No British tanks just German banks?

You'd think by now the myth of national liberation would have been dispelled in all but the most retarded.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> What fucking century do you live in, clown shoes?
> 
> Brits out, EU technocrats in? No British tanks just German banks?
> 
> You'd think by now the myth of national liberation would have been dispelled in all but the most retarded.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2012)

what are you facepalming at?

national liberation is a myth as has been shown around the globe, furthermore the north never fitted with the mould of being an exploited colony, rather it's industrial nature meant it was strongly integrated in the union with the other large industrial cities, of liverpool and glasgow. It was this disconnect between the north and south of Ireland that is the root of partition and the two competing national narratives on the island. the industrial workers in the north had nothing to gain from splitting from the Union and throwing themselves in with a largely rural economy of the south. Add to this the religious make up of the north in comparison to the south and you begin to see a picture a damn sight more informative than the standard republican socialist bullshit about prods being brainwashed into rejecting their real "irish" identity and their common interests with nationalists in the south. The less cultured republicans will instead just wank on about them all being planter bastards anyway...


----------



## N_igma (Feb 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> What fucking century do you live in, clown shoes?
> 
> Brits out, EU technocrats in? No British tanks just German banks?
> 
> You'd think by now the myth of national liberation would have been dispelled in all but the most retarded.


 
Erm yes that's _exactly_ what I want.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> what are you facepalming at?
> 
> national liberation is a myth as has been shown around the globe, furthermore the north never fitted with the mould of being an exploited colony, rather it's industrial nature meant it was strongly integrated in the union with the other large industrial cities, of liverpool and glasgow. It was this disconnect between the north and south of Ireland that is the root of partition and the two competing national narratives on the island. the industrial workers in the north had nothing to gain from splitting from the Union and throwing themselves in with a largely rural economy of the south. Add to this the religious make up of the north in comparison to the south and you begin to see a picture a damn sight more informative than the standard republican socialist bullshit about prods being brainwashed into rejecting their real "irish" identity and their common interests with nationalists in the south. The less cultured republicans will instead just wank on about them all being planter bastards anyway...


 
I think you'll find there was intense fighting in industrial cities like Belfast during the War of Independence.

It always has to be something bigger and ethereal and avantgarde with you doesn't it? You should try less trying to impose your own views on matters where they don't fit.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2012)

aye, class struggle and internationalism, so hip and avantgarde, I mean Marx, Engels, Rocker and Kropotkin were pretty much the original East London hipsters. 

Maybe you could show me where my admittedly reductive summary of the roots of partition don't fit with reality? Though there is something fucking hilarious about being told to stop imposing my views where they don't fit by a fucking republican, how many years did it take youse twats to wake up to the fact that unionism and loyalism weren't simply crude agents of british imperialism and as such could not be bombed away.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Maybe you could show me where my admittedly reductive summary of the roots of partition don't fit with reality? Though there is something fucking hilarious about being told to stop imposing my views where they don't fit by a fucking republican, how many years did it take youse twats to wake up to the fact that unionism and loyalism weren't simply crude agents of british imperialism and as such could not be bombed away.


 
Well because there was a lot of agitation in the industrial centres as I've mentioned already and the north was still mostly agricultural back then. I know you despise us backward country folk and what not but that was still the main economic thoroughfare in the 1920's. If anything, industry was on the decline at this period.

I'm a republican sure, but I'm not a provie or any other group you might want to attach me to. For what it's worth, I respect Unionism as a political ideology and I would never look down on anyone who holds this view....unlike you.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Well because there was a lot of agitation in the industrial centres as I've mentioned already and the north was still mostly agricultural back then. I know you despise us backward country folk and what not but that was still the main economic thoroughfare in the 1920's. If anything, industry was on the decline at this period.
> 
> I'm a republican sure, but I'm not a provie or any other group you might want to attach me to. For what it's worth, I respect Unionism as a political ideology and I would never look down on anyone who holds this view....unlike you.


 
ofcourse there was agitation in industrial areas, it still doesn't undermine the fact that the notion of the North of Ireland in particular Belfast as being an exploited colony is  severely lacking or address the simple fact that the basis of popular unionism in the North amongst the working classes was it's heavy integration with the rest of Britain, constituting one side of the industrial triangle alongside Glasgow and Liverpool. Add a history of religious strife to this and boom you have your traction for the two competing national narratives to really take off and with it the inevitable partition.

It's also got fuck all to do with my contempt for Jordanstown and Queens cultchies and more to do with a proper materialist approach to history and explaining why nationalism could never really hope to win over the protestant working class in the north and likewise why unionism held little currency in the rest of Ireland.

And yes I have no respect for Unionism, because I have no respect for any and all nationalisms, as they are a means of tying the working class to the interests of various ruling classes. You can say you respect it all you want and imagine it makes you some really nice guy but the fact is that republicanism and unionism can at best tolerate each other, they are mutually exclusive and therefore offer nothing but division to the working class in the north.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> ofcourse there was agitation in industrial areas, it still doesn't undermine the fact that the notion of the North of Ireland in particular Belfast as being an exploited colony is severely lacking or address the simple fact that the basis of popular unionism in the North amongst the working classes was it's heavy integration with the rest of Britain, constituting one side of the industrial triangle alongside Glasgow and Liverpool. Add a history of religious strife to this and boom you have your traction for the two competing national narratives to really take off and with it the inevitable partition.
> 
> It's also got fuck all to do with my contempt for Jordanstown and Queens cultchies and more to do with a proper materialist approach to history and explaining why nationalism could never really hope to win over the protestant working class in the north and likewise why unionism held little currency in the rest of Ireland.
> 
> And yes I have no respect for Unionism, because I have no respect for any and all nationalisms, as they are a means of tying the working class to the interests of various ruling classes. You can say you respect it all you want and imagine it makes you some really nice guy but the fact is that republicanism and unionism can at best tolerate each other, they are mutually exclusive and therefore offer nothing but division to the working class in the north.


 
To be fair, I would agree with pretty much all of the above. Although I do believe the class struggle should start on an all-Ireland front. As much as class is an issue, and I agree that it is, there's a lot of people out there who just don't identify themselves as British/Irish. I am one of those people. I'm Irish and I want to live in Ireland. It might be a hard concept for you to grasp being an internationalist and stuff but it's not for me and quite a lot of people out there. Take care.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 18, 2012)

*oops i dont want to disrail an info thread with the son of a screw who alegedly is (A) and defends his old boy*
this a facepalm or 
u bore me, and as i have learnt u bore a lot of other 6 county posters here..... go away... adult discussions now... oops NO... experienced adults who didn't read it in a book.....
epic lulz @ revol and his wee man band!
take it to the bank  
*will not engage in BS with the pro.. no fen... no socia.... him slagging match*
_*you were called out in belfast and didnt tog out!*_


----------



## revol68 (Feb 18, 2012)

funny you think reading something in a book is a negative. Please enlighten me as to a better means of assessing the rise of popular support within the working classes for unionism and nationalism respectively prior to partition, a time machine?

continuing to bring up my da's occupation is pretty desperate and only betrays your inability to engage in even the most basic political and historical discussion. 

*



			you were called out in belfast and didnt tog out!
		
Click to expand...

* 
This is just baffling


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 18, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> take it to the bank
> *will not engage in BS with the pro.. no fen... no socia.... him slagging match*


 
yup.....


----------



## cemertyone (Feb 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> how many years did it take youse twats to wake up to the fact that unionism and loyalism weren't simply crude agents of british imperialism and as such could not be bombed away.


 
Oh at a guess. id say about since 1921.....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 23, 2012)

Feel free to submit articles/photos/ask questions let's get sharing ideas!


----------



## cearta (Mar 3, 2012)

revol68 said:


> ofcourse there was agitation in industrial areas, it still doesn't undermine the fact that the notion of the North of Ireland in particular Belfast as being an exploited colony is severely lacking or address the simple fact that the basis of popular unionism in the North amongst the working classes was it's heavy integration with the rest of Britain, constituting one side of the industrial triangle alongside Glasgow and Liverpool. Add a history of religious strife to this and boom you have your traction for the two competing national narratives to really take off and with it the inevitable partition.
> 
> It's also got fuck all to do with my contempt for Jordanstown and Queens cultchies and more to do with a proper materialist approach to history and explaining why nationalism could never really hope to win over the protestant working class in the north and likewise why unionism held little currency in the rest of Ireland.
> 
> And yes I have no respect for Unionism, because I have no respect for any and all nationalisms, as they are a means of tying the working class to the interests of various ruling classes. You can say you respect it all you want and imagine it makes you some really nice guy but the fact is that republicanism and unionism can at best tolerate each other, they are mutually exclusive and therefore offer nothing but division to the working class in the north.


 
You are a materialist who considers the reason of partition in Ireland as being a result of conflicting cultural narrative identities?

Unionism actually had quite a base in Dublin and Wicklow where there remains Orange Lodges. However after 1922 and the establishment of the Free State Unionism in the South became a redundant ideology. 

You're confusing republicanism and unionism with cultural nationalism. Again for a materialist to view cultural traits as being a motivating factor in society is quite odd isnt it?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

cearta said:


> You are a materialist who considers the reason of partition in Ireland as being a result of conflicting cultural narrative identities?
> 
> Unionism actually had quite a base in Dublin and Wicklow where there remains Orange Lodges. However after 1922 and the establishment of the Free State Unionism in the South became a redundant ideology.
> 
> You're confusing republicanism and unionism with cultural nationalism. Again for a materialist to view cultural traits as being a motivating factor in society is quite odd isnt it?


 

I think you should read my post again, what I was doing was making some attempt to address the materialist basis of two competing nationalist narratives and their ability to gain traction within the north and south. I'm confused as to how republicanism and unionism weren't also forms of cultural nationalism considering their respective mass bases. There is nothing odd about a materialist understanding that cultural traits are shaped by socio-economic relations and in turn acting back on them. I think only the crudest materialist would deny the ability of things such as religion and nationalism to shape society, the issue is to try and understand in what ways socio economic relations function to shape such identity's. In doing so a consideration of the economic interests of industry in the north of Ireland and their relationship to the rest of the UK, is quite appropriate especially in understanding the protestant working classes opposition to home rule or independence.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2012)

oh....
sounds deadly revol81

...
have u been to the bank etc on topic for the lulz.....
doubt it it  laterz


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2012)

big words... but how do u explain being the son of a screw, and defending that....
ah well


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

you really are a moron, how do you defend being an oxygen thief?
you might also might want to consider Ronnie Bunting.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> you really are a moron, how do you defend being an oxygen thief?
> you might also might want to consider Ronnie Bunting.


Ronnie Bunting was a loyalist scumbag (oops inla thieving cnut) maybes ask his da the major.... dont see the connection to me? tbh: we laughed when little n the major got whacked?  2 touts in one innit? 
I enjoy playing with you as you are a non-entity within 6 county politics... and no one knows u,,,,,,
your da is a screw... oops a prison officer n u is proud of that... feck off lol
bring it the bank?

oh thats right.. u talk.. but don't show

anyhows back on topic........
u do know how to find me if u try hard enuf?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

If I thought I or anyone I know around the left thought of themselves as an "entity" within Northern Irish politics I'd suggest sectioning. Myself and most of the people I have time for don't tend to see themselves as anything more than ordinary people with a bit of political nous.

Where have I ever defended bourgeois prisons, police or any state in general, you're problem seems to be that my criticisms of these institutions are rooted in class and not nationalism.

Why the hell would I bring it (whatever it is) to the bank, I certainly wish them all the best with it but frankly it's not something I'm interested in and the fact that it is frequented by the likes of yourself and hosts talks by a certain Belfast WSM fantasist reinforces that my time and dole money would be better spent educating myself through my own reading and discussion with people who aren't totally politically illiterate and take far too much of an interest in people they only know through an internet forums personal details.

As for Ronnie Bunting, I've never heard any accusations of him being either a loyalist scum bag or a INLA "thieving cunt" as you put it, indeed in comparison to the many scumbags who did attach and involve themselves within the republican milieu he is generally always talked about in more positive terms. The connection is that what his da did or was had fuck all bearing on him and that being a human and not a sick parody of one like yourself, was able to maintain a cordial and loving relationship with his father despite massive political differences.

I am baffled as to why you would assume I have any desire to find you, I don't really need a badly dressed, intellectual subnormal, internet weirdo (that applies to you and <name removed by mod> whom I am assuming you are in contact with) anywhere near my social circle.

p.s. next time you see <name removed by mod> him ask him about his sex tourism and how it sits with his supposed anarchist politics.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2012)

lulz.. i think i know <removed>... a westy?

bunting was a paedo tho,,, why do u think he was set up?

u really need to disengage... full stop.... u are trying too hard,,,


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

<removed> is from Crumlin, he just desperately wants to be a westie cos he thinks it gives some street cred.

Now fuck off and read a book.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2012)

*bored*
what book?
nah feck that... stay on topic.... #occupybelfast and no grasses involvement?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 4, 2012)

tick tock lol


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 4, 2012)

Boys boys boys, what's all this hostility? Haven't you read your Joan Lingard?


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think you should read my post again, what I was doing was making some attempt to address the materialist basis of two competing nationalist narratives and their ability to gain traction within the north and south. I'm confused as to how republicanism and unionism weren't also forms of cultural nationalism considering their respective mass bases. There is nothing odd about a materialist understanding that cultural traits are shaped by socio-economic relations and in turn acting back on them. I think only the crudest materialist would deny the ability of things such as religion and nationalism to shape society, the issue is to try and understand in what ways socio economic relations function to shape such identity's. In doing so a consideration of the economic interests of industry in the north of Ireland and their relationship to the rest of the UK, is quite appropriate especially in understanding the protestant working classes opposition to home rule or independence.


 
There is only one narrative. That one section of the divided society held material advantages in opposition to the other section of society. When these privileges were challenged through the Civil Rights movement the crudest arms of the State were brought in to confirm the status-quo. That's undenable. Some sections of the Protestant working class chose the side of the Civil Rights movement such as Ronnie Bunting and Noel Lytlle but the majority remained aloof or hostile to ''concessions'' to Catholics. 

I dont consider republicanism to be the same as constitutional nationalism. Sinn Fein has endorsed constitutional nationalism and the hegemony of culturalism has become dominant. Most National liberation movement have drifted this way. I have no problem with someones cultural identity. It's imperialist interests that remain in Ireland which I have a problem with and the constitutional position of the six counties. If unionism is a cultural characteristic than it remains the South. However politically it is completely redundant.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

this is a stunningly crude piece of nonsense right there.


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

Go on...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've already laid out the bones of how partition came about, I have no interest in repeating myself.

Oddly you also start with the rise of the civil rights movement in Northern Ireland and not on the issue of partition, which was the issue at hand. It's also baffling because the dual narratives of competing nationalisms were well ingrained prior to these issues and indeed the defeat of the civil rights movement is in large part due to the resilience of these two narratives within the working classes.


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I've already laid out the bones of how partition came about, I have no interest in repeating myself.
> 
> Oddly you also start with the rise of the civil rights movement in Northern Ireland and not on the issue of partition, which was the issue at hand. It's also baffling because the dual narratives of competing nationalisms were well ingrained prior to these issues and indeed the defeat of the civil rights movement is in large part due to the resilience of these two narratives within the working classes.


 
Easy. Partition came about because of the Government of Ireland Act, 1920. No one had a vote on it, Orange or Green. No one is denying there are different identities in Ireland afaik.

The dual narrative really only came about after partition and its genesis is within revisionist academia.

And the civil rights movement succeeded. The campaign was always about rights within the Northern State. Nationalists are in coalition but as a result sectarianism has become institutionalised and the two communities are further apart than ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

cearta said:


> Easy. Partition came about because of the Government of Ireland Act, 1920. No one had a vote on it, Orange or Green. No one is denying there are different identities in Ireland afaik.
> 
> The dual narrative really only came about after partition and its genesis is within revisionist academia.
> 
> And the civil rights movement succeeded. The campaign was always about rights within the Northern State. Nationalists are in coalition but as a result sectarianism has become institutionalised and the two communities are further apart than ever.


i don't know why you bother, he's not worth it


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Strangest way of looking at history I've ever seen.

I'm guessing the massive mobilisations around Home Rule prior to the outbreak of the First World War were of no significance? And the Civil RIghts movement won despite being beaten off the streets and swept away by a plunge into communal violence that went on for 25 years, because 30 years later there is a power sharing executive of orange and green rubber stamping economic attacks on the working class inbetween their sectarian punch and judy show?

Not to be rude but did you study history at Jordanstown?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know why you bother, he's not worth it


 
fuck off Pickman, your understanding of Ireland is a joke.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> fuck off Pickman, your understanding of Ireland is a joke.


from what i've seen on this thread you're not in a position to be making that sort of allegation.


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Strangest way of looking at history I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm guessing the massive mobilisations around Home Rule prior to the outbreak of the First World War were of no significance. And the Civil RIghts movement won despite being beaten off the streets and swept away by a plunge into communal violence that went on for 25 years, because 30 years later there is a power sharing executive of orange and green rubber stamping economic attacks on the working class inbetween their sectarian punch and judy show.
> 
> Not to be rude but did you study history at Jordanstown?


 
Yeah the Civil Rights movement did succeed and it was a result of the 30 odd year campaign of the Provos. Of course that was not their aim but they settled for an internal settlement. 

The mobilisations opposed to Home Rule before partition? Yeah they were of significance. They forced the Volunteers hand. But that was still within the context of a 32 county Ireland. Carson, the leader of the UVF and a Dublin man did not want partition however. When the Unionists recognised they were in a bad position they decided to put their lot in with partition.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

well the only poster who has been engaged in this discussion with me and has a clue about Irish history is N_igma and has already stated he is in broad agreement with my analysis but simply differs over political positions. Aka pseudoperson and cearta have demonstrated absolutely no grasp of history.


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> well the only poster who has been engaged in this discussion with me and has a clue about Irish history is N_igma and has already stated he is in broad agreement with my analysis but simply differs over political positions. Aka pseudoperson and cearta have demonstrated absolutely no grasp of history.


 
You're fantastic.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

cearta said:


> Yeah the Civil Rights movement did succeed and it was a result of the 30 odd year campaign of the Provos. Of course that was not their aim but they settled for an internal settlement.
> 
> The mobilisations opposed to Home Rule before partition? Yeah they were of significance. They forced the Volunteers hand. But that was still within the context of a 32 county Ireland. Carson, the leader of the UVF and a Dublin man did not want partition however. When the Unionists recognised they were in a bad position they decided to put their lot in with partition.


 
So anyone with a clue would know that partition was in large part the product of the development of these respective nationalist narratives and their mobilisation of their respective bases. 

Running the civil rights movement into the provo's campaign is revisionism par excellence and something that has arose from the need of Shinners and Provo's to retrospectively justify their armed campaign getting them no further than administering british rule. There were many many people involved in the Civil Rights movement who always opposed the Provo's campaign.


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> So anyone with a clue would know that partition was in large part the product of the development of these respective nationalist narratives and their mobilisation of their respective bases.
> 
> Running the civil rights movement into the provo's campaign is revisionism par excellence and something that has arose from the need of Shinners and Provo's to retrospectively justify their armed campaign getting them no further than administering british rule. There were many many people involved in the Civil Rights movement who always opposed the Provo's campaign.


 
I'm just after pointing out that Unionist leaders originally objected to partition.... Partition was a result of the Govt of Ireland Act in which no one on the island of Ireland had a say in. Partition was solely the responsibility of the British government and ruling class. They didn't give a fiddlers about any cultural narrative that might have developed in Ireland. 

Are you telling me that the Provos campaign had no correlation to the suppression of the Civil Rights movement?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

cearta said:


> I'm just after pointing out that Unionist leaders originally objected to partition.... Partition was a result of the Govt of Ireland Act in which no one on the island of Ireland had a say in. Partition was solely the responsibility of the British government and ruling class. They didn't give a fiddlers about any cultural narrative that might have developed in Ireland.





cearta said:


> Are you telling me that the Provos campaign had no correlation to the suppression of the Civil Rights movement?


 
They might not have given a fuck about cultural narratives, but they did give a fuck about mass mobilisations of armed groups on both the sides. There simply was no way the British government was willing or able to face down the northern Unionists or southern Nationalists. Take also into consideration the fact that Belfast was heavily integrated into the British economy and you can begin to see that partition was something of an inevitability regardless of what either side of the national question started out claiming.

It's also rather baffling to be accused of being unmaterialist by someone who discusses Government policy as if it is made in a vacuum, completely indifferent to facts on the ground.



> Are you telling me that the Provos campaign had no correlation to the suppression of the Civil Rights movement?


 
I would say the Provo's gained massively from the brutal suppression of the Civil Rights movement, but that is entirely different from saying the Provo's represented the contiuation of the Civil RIghts movement, afterall the Provo's had been opposed to the Civil Rights movement and it's demands for rights within Britain. I would also add that the Provo's strategy of escalation was designed and succeeded in destroying any space for such movements.


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

[QUOTEThere simply was no way the British government was willing or able to face down the northern Unionists or southern Nationalists. [/QUOTE]

So what were the UVF going to do? Bomb Britain into holding onto Ireland.......



> Take also into consideration the fact that Belfast was heavily integrated into the British economy and you can begin to see that partition was something of an inevitability regardless of what either side of the national question started out claiming.
> 
> 
> > And isnt that the point I'm trying to make as distinct from your view that cultural narratives were the cause of partition?
> ...


----------



## cearta (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah fuck this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> So anyone with a clue would know that partition was in large part the product of the development of these respective nationalist narratives and their mobilisation of their respective bases.
> 
> Running the civil rights movement into the provo's campaign is revisionism par excellence and something that has arose from the need of Shinners and Provo's to retrospectively justify their armed campaign getting them no further than administering british rule. There were many many people involved in the Civil Rights movement who always opposed the Provo's campaign.


obviously there were a lot of people in nicra who always opposed the provos' campaign; by 1971 it had become dominated by the officials and cpi


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

cearta said:


> Ah fuck this.


i did warn you.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

cearta said:


> > There simply was no way the British government was willing or able to face down the northern Unionists or southern Nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> So what were the UVF going to do? Bomb Britain into holding onto Ireland.......


 
Is there some sort of correlation between shit republican politics and inability to use the quote function?

Yes a full out civil war in Ireland, split along mainly north/south lines would have been just fine and dandy for the British government, it certainly wouldn't have caused massive unrest in places such as Liverpool, Manchester, Glasgow, Birmingham and even London. Not to mention the fact that so much of the north's economy was tightly integrated into the rest of Britain.

When Churchill offered de Valera the north in return for the treaty ports, de Valera told him to fuck off, because frankly even with the best will in the world Churchill could never deliver a million prods into a United Ireland.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> obviously there were a lot of people in nicra who always opposed the provos' campaign; by 1971 it had become dominated by the officials and cpi


 
and the dark comedy being that they were people with politics still ten times in advance of the Provos.

Anyway the point was the Civil Rights did not flow smoothly into the Provos.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> and the dark comedy being that they were people with politics still ten times in advance of the Provos.
> 
> Anyway the point was the Civil Rights did not flow smoothly into the Provos.


i never said it did


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i never said it did


 
I never said you said it either, you boring pedantic cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I never said you said it either, you boring pedantic cunt.


so why are you harping on about it then you dull twat?


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> and the dark comedy being that they were people with politics still ten times in advance of the Provos.


 
What planet are on. What a load of revisionist B.S., Your are obviously only out to derail this thread. I do not how or why you are not banned after the allegation etc that you have made. I will be taking screen shots and this matter will be taken a lot further!! You are very clearly a warped and unbalanced individual.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so why are you harping on about it then you dull twat?


 
I think a better question would be, what was the point of your post?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> What planet are on. What a load of revisionist B.S., Your are obviously only out to derail this thread. I do not how or why you are not banned after the allegation etc that you have made. I will be taking screen shots and this matter will be taken a lot further!! You are very clearly a warped and unbalanced individual.


 
Sorry banned for telling the truth about someone who has been passing on personal details and talking shit to someone who doesn't know me.

Also what are you on about revisionism? I made a comment on the relative merits of the Stickies and CPI's politics in relation to the Provo's, how on earth can that be revisionism?

And what are you taking screen shots of? Me outing a supposed anarchist for engaging in sex tourism, well if you want to stand by someone like that, go for it. He's also the deluded twat who sent letters into the Belfast Telegraph signed as WSM Belfast but were in actual fact the writings of a member of Organise! The person is a liability and a fraud.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

also the only libelous allegation on on this thread was made by AKA pseudonym with his rather startling allegation that Ronnie Bunting was a paedophile.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

Its an absolute disgrace, the complete B.S.  you come out with on here. If it is true that your father is a prison officer then you have some nerve talking about the Provo’s in such a derogatory manner considering how people like your brutally attacked and sexually assaulted members of the Provisional movement on a regular basis during there time in incarceration.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Its an absolute disgrace, the complete B.S. you come out with on here. If it is true that your father is a prison officer then you have some nerve talking about the Provo’s in such a derogatory manner considering how people like your brutally attacked and sexually assaulted members of the Provisional movement on a regular basis during there time in incarceration.


 
My problem with the Provo's comes from my libertarian communist politics, I have also repeatedly expressed criticism of the state and it's repressive organs, police, courts, prisons etc and funny enough me and my father don't exactly agree politically.

Bringing someones father into such matters is just pathetic, afterall were Ronnie Buntings criticisms of the Provisionals somehow hypocritical cos his dad wasn't only a Major in the British Army but also involved in loyalist paramilitarism?

I'd also like you to explain what exactly you think is bullshit?


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess this was written about people like your father.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> I guess this was written about people like your father.




which has exactly what relevance to me?

I can't be held accountable for my fathers choices, I'm responsible for myself and my own politics, just as you are. You have chosen to jump in here in attack someone for "the sins of the father" out of some misplaced sense of loyalty to a certain Anarchist who partakes in sex tourism and passes articles plagerised from Organise! members as his own. That is your choice and I only hope it's because you genuinely haven't realised what a dishonest liability the anarchist in question is.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> My problem with the Provo's comes from my libertarian communist politics, I have also repeatedly expressed criticism of the state and it's repressive organs, police, courts, prisons etc
> 
> Bringing someones father into such matters is just pathetic, afterall were Ronnie Buntings criticisms of the Provisionals somehow hypocritical cos his dad wasn't only a Major in the British Army but also involved in loyalist paramilitarism?
> 
> I'd also like you to explain what exactly you think is bullshit?


 
Your politics are a complete contradiction in terms. I doubt that it would drive saner men than me nuts trying to make any sense of your warped and depraved logic


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Your politics are a complete contradiction in terms. I doubt that it would drive saner men than me nuts trying to make any sense of your warped and depraved logic


 
You've got an EZLN avatar I would have assumed you would have some exposure to libertarian communist ideas, I assure you that my politics are quite consistent within themselves.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

There's been some very serious allegations against individuals being thrown around in this thread.

Unless this can be backed up by credible information that is in the public domain, I recommend all real names are removed immediately.

Ta.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think all the names have been removed already well atleast regarding what I posted. The Ronnie Bunting one is still there though.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just explained to me how it makes any sense that the British Tory party who only got some thing 21% on the Island of Britain and I would say next to nothing here in the Six Counties have a right to govern how I live or what Taxes I should pay or how much pension my Grandmother is entitled to etc. How the hell do you proclaim to be a Libertarian Communist if think that in any way make sense is beyond me?!?!?!?!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Just explained to me how it makes any sense that the British Tory party who only got some thing 21% on the Island of Britain and I would say next to nothing here in the Six Counties have a right to govern how I live or what Taxes I should pay or how much pension my Grandmother is entitled to etc. How the hell do you proclaim to be a Libertarian Communist if think that in any way make sense is beyond me?!?!?!?!


 
I don't but I don't think the alternative has anything to do with national liberation, or any other shuffling of the ruling class. Certainly I don't see how fighting for a United Ireland addresses it, unless you think being ran by the IMF and EU is a step forward?


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

Again how could a Libertarian communist endorse the continued segregation of Island of Ireland based on Religious and monetary terms.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I don't but I don't think the alternative has anything to do with national liberation, or any other shuffling of the ruling class. Certainly I don't see how fighting for a United Ireland addresses it, unless you think being ran by the IMF and EU is a step forward?


 
National liberation seem to work just fine for Mao.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> National liberation seem to work just fine for Mao.


yeh but he was at the top of the heap. it didn't turn out quite so well for the people who died in the great leap forward famine.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Again how could a Libertarian communist endorse the continued segregation of Island of Ireland based on Religious and monetary terms.


 
where have I ever said I support partition, let alone on religious or monetary terms? I'm a communist, an internationalist, I want the abolishment of all nation states, I think the working class of Ireland, Britain, Europe and the world share a common struggle that transcends the ruling classes national boundaries.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> National liberation seem to work just fine for Mao.


 
Yeah what a workers paradise China was and continues to be.

Also can I ask how you know the sex tourist in question, I didn't know he'd taken to hanging around pseudo Maoists.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Yeah what a workers paradise China was and continues to be.
> 
> Also can I ask how you know the sex tourist in question, I didn't know he'd taken to hanging around pseudo Maoists.


 
Seriously what is your problem.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but he was at the top of the heap. it didn't turn out quite so well for the people who died in the great leap forward famine.


 
I'm not endorsing everything he done. I think there is a few things to learned from him. Thats all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> I'm not endorsing everything he done. I think there is a few things to learned from him. Thats all.


one thing i've taken from mao's experience is that it's a good idea to take care of your teeth and not let your mouth rot away.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 5, 2012)

Right any chance of getting back to Occupy Béal Feirste.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Right any chance of getting back to Occupy Béal Feirste.


good luck


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Seriously what is your problem.


 
you coming in here and accusing me of talking B.S. and then bringing up irrelevant shite about my family.

the allegations I stated are true and I only stated them because the person in question has been talking shite about me to AKA Pseudonym, who thinks it appropriate to bring up irellevant personal details he only knows cos of a plagiarising fantasist in the Belfast WSM.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 5, 2012)

Really fucking depressing derail


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah sorry about that.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

All references to S now removed. If anyone posts up any further libellous comments about him (or anyone else), a ban will swiftly follow.


----------



## Gerard Black (Mar 5, 2012)

Some strange and alarming (and very off-topic) allegations being made in this thread. I wonder if those making the allegations online would have the same gusto in making them face to face? Somehow i doubt it, much easier to slander someone behind a faceless internet pseudonym. Well played...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

the only person i've made allegations (true btw) about I only know from face to face contact over the years, AKA pseudonym on the other hand has never met me. 

but yes the whole incident is pretty unbecoming and I regret letting AKA pseudonym drag me into such nonsense, apologies for this daft derail.


----------



## Gerard Black (Mar 5, 2012)

Your making allegations on a public forum, using someones real name, that could quite literally destroy his life. Its childish and cowardly, no matter how true you believe the allegations to be. Glad to see the Admins have the sense to take the names down.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 5, 2012)

revol68 said:


> the only person i've made allegations (true btw) about I only know from face to face contact over the years, AKA pseudonym on the other hand has never met me.
> 
> but yes the whole incident is pretty unbecoming and I regret letting AKA pseudonym drag me into such nonsense, apologies for this daft derail.


How the fuck did he he drag you into your attempts to destroy that fella's character?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gerard Black said:


> Your making allegations on a public forum, using someones real name, that could quite literally destroy his life. Its childish and cowardly, no matter how true you believe the allegations to be. Glad to see the Admins have the sense to take the names down.


 
destroy his life? wise up he wasn't being accused of being a paedo ffs. If he is going to go around spreading shit about me to people I don't know then he should expect some home truths.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How the fuck did he he drag you into your attempts to destroy that fella's character?


 
by consistently dragging up personal details in a pathetic attempt at character assassination, details he only obtained through the shit stirrer in question.

the person in question has already destroyed his own character on a number of occasions, for example sending in letters to the Belfast Telegraph signed from himself that were in actual fact written by a member of Organise! Also I stand fully behind the allegations I made and if you were to accept that they were true would you not think he'd destroyed his own character through his disgusting actions?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 5, 2012)

revol68 said:


> by consistently dragging up personal details in a pathetic attempt at character assassination, details he only obtained through the shit stirrer in question.
> 
> the person in question has already destroyed his own character on a number of occasions, for example sending in letters to the Belfast Telegraph signed from himself that were in actual fact written by a member of Organise! Also I stand fully behind the allegations I made and if you were to accept that they were true would you not think he'd destroyed his own character through his disgusting actions?


AKA more or less said that he did not know the person you named, and I don't see how sending letters to a newspaper has any correlation to the sex allegations, and as I have no idea what they actually entail I have no idea whether or not he has destroyed his own character.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> AKA more or less said that he did not know the person you named, and I don't see how sending letters to a newspaper has any correlation to the sex allegations, and as I have no idea what they actually entail I have no idea whether or not he has destroyed his own character.


 
No he said he did know him and considering I've facebook messages from the person in question accepting that it was him who had been discussing me with AKA and that apparently he had asked AKA to desist from bringing up these details...

The allegation is that he used prostitutes on his travels, not exactly a hanging offense but not really becoming of an anarchist, especially one who thinks others should and can be judged on their backgrounds.


----------



## cearta (Mar 5, 2012)

Uppara


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 5, 2012)

Jaysus you are a very weird little person... I having a nodding acquaintance with S.. The 'left activist circle' in Belfast or indeed the 6 counties is still rather small unfortunately, so you tend to meet up with the same old faces over different campaigns... If it is indeed the same S, he was with the SWP way back and I didnt know his affiliations now... just know he does be around... unlike some?

I have NEVER discussed you on FB or indeed am not sure if S is in my friends group @FB... You are walking dangerous ground with such accusations...

I have asked to meet you on a number of occassions in Belfast at certain protests/events but your non-attendance compounded my thoughts that you are indeed a keyboard warrior...

anyhows I gave up interest in you again, when you posted this on this thread:



revol68 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Why the hell would I bring it (whatever it is) to the bank,* I certainly wish them all the best with it but frankly it's not something I'm interested in* and the fact that it is frequented by the likes of yourself and hosts talks by a certain Belfast WSM fantasist reinforces that my time and dole money would be better spent educating myself through my own reading and discussion with people who aren't totally politically illiterate and take far too much of an interest in people they only know through an internet forums personal details.
> <snip>


 
Anyway back on topic:


> *Occupy Belfast rejects attempts to criminalise our occupation*
> 
> In recent days our liberation of the former Bank of Ireland building in the city centre has been subjected to a campaign by elements of the media and local politicians to demonise and criminalise our occupation, in an attempt to discredit and isolate us from the wider public.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1%er (Mar 5, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I want the abolishment of all nation states


You haven't read the leaflet about setting manageable goals and achievable targets, have you.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

> I have NEVER discussed you on FB or indeed am not sure if S is in my friends group @FB... You are walking dangerous ground with such accusations...


 
I never said you did, I said S Facebook messaged me.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 5, 2012)

lol.. wtf!!!

keep digging....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 5, 2012)

FFS, if it wasn't a shame for AKA P and the Occupy Belfast discussion, I'd be begging to have this disgraceful thread binned. Maybe we could bin this and C&P the first 4 pages of sensible discussion into a new thread?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 5, 2012)

Revol - speaking as an anarchist born and raised in Belfast, having learnt my practical anarchism in the company of the Warzone collective, I have absolutely no fucking interest in this stuff that you are banging on about here. Can you either please take it to PMs or a seperate thread that can be binned as required? I'd really appreciate the space being left on this thread to learn about and discuss Occupy Belfast.

Ta.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2012)

aye cos it's just me that was derailing...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't said that, so there's no point in putting words into my mouth.

I was commenting on your posts about someone's supposed tourism activities. That, in particular (but not exclusively, bearing in mind the other stuff that has been posted, for example about your family background) is of zero interest to me and is the sort of stuff that should be dealt with on a f2f basis.

If you give a toss what the readers of your posts think, you may choose to bear this opinion of mine in mind.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> I haven't said that, so there's no point in putting words into my mouth.
> 
> I was commenting on your posts about someone's supposed tourism activities. That, in particular (but not exclusively, bearing in mind the other stuff that has been posted, for example about your family background) is of zero interest to me and is the sort of stuff that should be dealt with on a f2f basis.
> 
> If you give a toss what the readers of your posts think, you may choose to bear this opinion of mine in mind.


 
Nah that's fair enough, probably just being a bit over defensive, I totally understand you having no interest in this crap, cos well frankly I don't really either, like I said I kind of regret posting what I did because it's all a bit pathetic, I just allowed myself to get quite wound up.

I'd be happy for a mod to pretty much delete all this crap and leave the relevant stuff here.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

Im cool with that.... 
As it goes I have had the pleasure of 'meeting' or getting to know some members in / n around and about Belfast and beyond from here..... Urban 75..... 

how's about an Urban meet up at the bank?  There is space that needs used.... only an occupied country, could occupy, the fanciest bank in Belfast!

bonus internet pointz..... to the old-skool belfast crew... do youse remember the 'centre' a while back ago around the corner? * i note it's still vacant*

tbh: im so proud of a heap of people here in Belfast n beyond from differing 'political dogma' chatting about, whilst _*doing*_ stuff....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

^^^Weak. Tsk.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> bonus internet pointz..... to the old-skool belfast crew... do youse remember the 'centre' a while back ago around the corner? * i note it's still vacant*
> 
> tbh: im so proud of a heap of people here in Belfast n beyond from differing 'political dogma' chatting about, whilst _*doing*_ stuff....


 
Which "Centre"? The one I cut my teeth in was the one behind the Unemployed Centre in Donegal St. Brilliant spot, years ahead of its time in Belfast. Did you see the Northern Visions thing they made about it, the talking heads retrospective?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> ^^^Weak. Tsk.




you're the peacemaker*! 
I have declared ceasefire within this thread.....


*or widowmaker.... they do dispute 'nicknames' (c) AK47 via Frank Carson!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Which "Centre"? The one I cut my teeth in was the one behind the Unemployed Centre in Donegal St. Brilliant spot, years ahead of its time in Belfast. Did you see the Northern Visions thing they made about it, the talking heads retrospective?


 
lulz.. there were a few.... the one im on about was on a corner... big hall upstairs n free gigz of local talent..... North belfast estates started about 150metres to your front!

sadly they is trying to yuppify around there... think 'temple bar'..... but meeting proper resistance!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

<sigh>

Wouldn't it be great if it was like this all the time?

<sigh>


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> lulz.. there were a few.... the one im on about was on a corner... big hall upstairs n free gigz of local talent..... North belfast estates started about 150metres to your front!
> 
> sadly they is trying to yuppify around there... think 'temple bar'..... but meeting proper resistance!


Upper Donegal St, in an entry opposite the Penny Farthing? That was the one that followed the one I knew. Never got that involved in that one, life was weaning me away from the scene at that point. If it was that one that you mean, it used to be an old dancehall in the 50s and 60s that my parents knew in its heyday. Strange oul life, eh?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Upper Donegal St, in an entry opposite the Penny Farthing? That was the one that followed the one I knew. Never got that involved in that one, life was weaning me away from the scene at that point. If it was that one that you mean, it used to be an old dancehall in the 50s and 60s that my parents knew in its heyday. Strange oul life, eh?


 
Thats the one.....

I take it you have been following the news about the Developmenters arsonists burning that place down (penny arcade?)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Thats the one.....
> 
> I take it you have been following the news about the Developmenters arsonists burning that place down (penny arcade?)


Fuck, no, I'd not heard that. My bro was home over Xmas and made a gig in the new Centre, somewhere round near where that heavy metal bar used to be in the little street between Victoria St and Dublin Road. But I didn't hear any reports about what you're talking about. Got any linkies or info?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Fuck, no, I'd not heard that. My bro was home over Xmas and made a gig in the new Centre, somewhere round near where that heavy metal bar used to be in the little street between Victoria St and Dublin Road. But I didn't hear any reports about what you're talking about. Got any linkies or info?


yup.. i have... as it goes should hopefully after all these years get interesting again.... they burnt Terri Hooleys 'shop' too.... wow.. foreby history in Vinyl... he lost the heap.... they have made a film that i hear could be alright...
but i digress..
will holler ya PM to buzz over the 'rare ol ' times'...
ok:
I only came here to post this:

u must have been part of the crew then????


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

actually Revol do u know terri?

he can mediate if ya want as he knows me very well....



enjoy C_B....


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd have guessed Mr Nipples was after his time, if he went to Giros when it was behind the unemployed centre. 

Mr Nipples really were awful and the legions of horrible little cider punks that followed them, jesus.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Never spoken to Terri but I do know he invented punk rock in northern ireland


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I'd have guessed Mr Nipples was after his time, if he went to Giros when it was behind the unemployed centre.
> 
> Mr Nipples really were awful and the legions of horrible little cider punks that followed them, jesus.


 
we agree at last
yup.. giro's couldnt mind the name

terri never left and helped folk towards stuff... ffs he is still cutting edge.. they is licensing the album of the film that another belfast lad is dealing with.... david holmes...
i digress

terri n the old skool support the bank n the upsurge in grassroots activity without an idealogy..

u should think about it.. rather than reading about it... maybes engage in it?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

got other stuff going on in my life at the moment, coupled with the poverty of the dole, but here I'm not against the Bank Occupation it's just not something for me, maybe when I was younger 

Am actually annoyed I couldn't make the Workfare Demo on Sat afternoon though.

Also I did the whole black block stuff in my youth, I'd rather try and get to grips with Capital Vol 2 at the moment than do the activist stuff, though I really have no excuse for not writing more for Organise!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 6, 2012)

this could be an important thread seperately, mo chara.... i educate myself through action n the people i meet.. i never choose to read a political tract unless i need to engage with u... tbh.. stick with the manifesto... feck engels writings!!!

SO BACk ON TOPIC WE GO!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Thats the one.....
> 
> I take it you have been following the news about the Developmenters arsonists burning that place down (penny arcade?)


Ah, I'm with you now, you mean North St Arcade. Was it known as Penny Arcade? I used to know it well enough, and there was a vinyl shop there on the corner, wasn't it? But I didn't know it was Terri Hooley's shop... I thought he moved from Shaftsbury Sq to that place he has now on Howard St.?

Yeah, when I was home I spotted the rather enormous graffiti over the front of the boarded up arcade, about the torching of the place, but don't know much more than that.

Giro's was indeed the name of the place when I was working at the first centre. Jesus, that's 25years ago now... had fun mixing cement for the floor of the practice room and making shitty veggie toasties for art college students.

Is David Holmes a Belfast boy? I sort of thought he was Bangor born, he used to hang out with skater mates of mine. Bit of a cunt really, isn't he? I had to babysit a PA for a club in the restaurant of Belfast Zoo one night when he was DJ-ing, and he did his utter best to make my life a misery cos the promoter had asked for a PA that wasn't big enough to match his ego 

Mr Nipples... hmmm  Hands up if you youngsters ever had the pleasure of seeing Asylum, Pink Turds in Space, or Scorched Earth play live...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Ah, I'm with you now, you mean North St Arcade. Was it known as Penny Arcade? I used to know it well enough, and there was a vinyl shop there on the corner, wasn't it? But I didn't know it was Terri Hooley's shop... I thought he moved from Shaftsbury Sq to that place he has now on Howard St.?
> 
> Yeah, when I was home I spotted the rather enormous graffiti over the front of the boarded up arcade, about the torching of the place, but don't know much more than that.
> 
> ...


 
bit before my time those bands, the crust scene was pretty much dead when I started knocking around, was mostly cider punks being obnoxious as hell oh and quite a few hardcore straightedge kids involved in running it. I helped out at some giggs and the odd techno night and this forever got me mistaken as straight edge. 

Was around in the new Centre for the first time since it opened last saturday night for a very good gig, very nice it is and thankfully the obnoxious cider punk nonsense seems to have been grown out of.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

also a guy I know, a complete wind up merchant but sound enough generally, was famously punched by David Holmes for standing at the side of his DJ booth and calling him a paedo over and over again, there was an awesome photo of it doing the rounds at the time.

David Holmes now owns the menagerie off university avenue, where I like to go when I'm feeling more hipster.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> you coming in here and accusing me of talking B.S. and then bringing up irrelevant shite about my family.
> 
> the allegations I stated are true and I only stated them because the person in question has been talking shite about me to AKA Pseudonym, who thinks it appropriate to bring up irellevant personal details he only knows cos of a plagiarising fantasist in the Belfast WSM.


 
So what, Its alright to spout irrelevant bull shit about the Provo's, Not only where lucky not to live in a house that had there front knock down every other day and get there house ransacked by the B.A. You father was a member of a group that tortured fathers and brothers of said house holds. It is ludicrous that you hold these utopian ideas of revolution and you have no idea about what it is really like to struggle under an oppressive regime. I know fellows just up the road from that there pregnant mother shot through both eyes while she bathing them. By the UVF in collusion with the B.A. Months after the IRA ceasefire in '94. Your living a dream land where easy to espouse absolute chite about what everyone else is doing will doing sweet FA yourself, get of your fvcking pedestal. Fvckin w@nker. Sorry about going off topic but some things just need saying!!!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

And the Provos all rode unicorns, fired fairy dust from their guns and their bombs were just elaborate party poppers? 

As it is I have lived in a house shot at by loyalists but I don't think bringing up such things has a bearing on the usefulness of national liberation to the working class.

Also stop getting our notion of the troubles from The Devils Own you muppet.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> <snip> Sorry about going off topic but some things just need saying!!!


 
They may need saying but I'm not sure this is the thread to say them. I thought we had got through this bit - the thread is supposed to be about Occupy Belfast. I don't want to keep coming back to it and reading harangues that should either be sorted out f2f or by PMs. Revol has apologised for his part in the derail, perhaps you could focus on that?


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> And the Provos all rode unicorns, fired fairy dust from their guns and their bombs were just elaborate party poppers?
> 
> As it is I have lived in a house shot at by loyalists but I don't think bringing up such things has a bearing on the usefulness of national liberation to the working class.
> 
> Also stop getting our notion of the troubles from The Devils Own you muppet.


 






Whether your purposely try to evade my point or not revol68/Citizen Smith, This wasn’t a live choice for the people involved, it was necessity.
After Ethnic Cleansing of Bombay street and the attempted burning of St Mattews, The Provo's where born out a need for basic survival, to defend Catholic, Nationalist and Republican areas. When the forces of the State had abandoned them to brutality of reactionary ultra nationalist Loyalist mobs. They didn't have time to sit around tables hour after hour discussing how best to further the revolution. Anyhow good good luck withe the 'Judean peoples Front' or or whatever you guys call yourselves these days. Long live the Tooting popular front.

I see ex hunger striker *Tommy McKearney who* has been active in the Republican movement for the past 40 years. He is author of "The Provisional IRA; From Insurrection to Parliament" and is an organiser for the trade union - Independent Workers Union. Is giving a speech at the Rev 2012 event.
http://rev-2012.com/index.php/speakers


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes only nationalists were burned out of anywhere.

Also the provo's weren't simply about defending catholic areas, that is a lie, infact their strategy of escalation stands in direct contradiction to it. You might as well claim the UDA was simply about defending protestant areas, it wasn't. There were plenty of people in catholic areas who argued that the Provo's campaign was stoking sectarianism, so that was kind of the point, to create such polarisation that the majority of the catholic/nationalist population would embrace the Provos.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Yes only nationalists were burned out of anywhere.
> 
> Also the provo's weren't simply about defending catholic areas, that is a lie, infact their strategy of escalation stands in direct contradiction to it. You might as well claim the UDA was simply about defending protestant areas, it wasn't. There were plenty of people in catholic areas who argued that the Provo's campaign was stoking sectarianism, so that was kind of the point, to create such polarisation that the majority of the catholic/nationalist population would embrace the Provos.


 
As has been pointed out before this is not the thread for this discussion. Why are you trying to come across as sort authority on the subject?? or as if you have some narrative on what happened?? then to espouse half truths generalisations and whataboutry, your worse than any other right wing reactionary, Zionist, counter-revolutionary, I have had the displeasure of coming across.
Anyway UP OCCUPY BÉAL FEIRSTE!! Workers of the world unite!!

P.S. If you going to make such ludicrous allegations, please try and back them up and provide links. If its not to much trouble, thanks


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think your spell checker is broken, it's Occupy Belfast.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think your spell checker is broken, it's Occupy Belfast.


 
I see you can only speak the language of the oppressor, surprise, surprise. So do you deny the indigenous Gael the right of there native tongue??


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

their native tongue.

also i'm a communist I've no interest in blood and soil bullshit about indigenous gaels.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> their native tongue.
> 
> also i'm a communist I've no interest in blood and soil bullshit about indigenous gaels.


 

Grammar Fascist.
Communist, lol, your having a laugh aren’t ye. You just keep telling yourself that, ye never know someday ye might even believe it yourself. #@never, neverland with pseudo.communist.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

Occupy Belfast
*For all you QUB students, we ask you to give your votes to the Free Education for Everyone (FEE) candidates standing in this week's QUBSU election, on March 6th, 7th and 8th. Vote Matt Collins for President, Claire Heaney for Education, Róisín Jackman for Campaigns and Christopher Donnelly for Community. We need a radical, fighting and campaigning student union movement!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pwFNBM-khU*









On March 6th, 7th and 8th, vote Free Education for Everyone (FEE) on QOL for QUB Students' Union:

Matthew Collins for President
Róisín Jackman for VP Campaigns & Communications
Christopher Donnelly for VP Community
... Claire Heaney for VP Education

FEE is a grassroots student movement which campaigns in opposition to fees and in support of a genuinely open and public university. At QUB, we were at the forefront in the campaign against a fees hike in the North, as well as in opposition to the scrapping of EMA; two campaigns which achieved their aims by way of mass action and protest.

However, while students in the North defeated the proposed fees rise, the Correspondingshortfall in university funding is now to be made up by means of "efficiency savings"; managerial speak for redundancies, course closures, restriction of access, as well as fees hikes for overseas students.

A militant, vocal and principled Students' Union is necessary to defeat these measures. We believe that the Union and the University must be reclaimed as sites of struggle for social and economic justice.
E-Mail feequb@gmail.com
For candidate manifestos visit: http://www.qubsu.org/nominations.asp
For more information about FEE visit: http://free-education.info/


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

Occupy Basque style, This is from a year or two ago, long before the current phase of Occupy. Unfortunately the Spanish government let a property developer knock down the building.




> 16-VII-2011. BILBO. EUSKAL HERRIA. INTERNATIONAL DEMONSTRATION.
> 
> What acabáis seeing is not more than a bit of everything that moves in Kukutza III meet, a self-managed and participatory project that is being developed from 13 years ago. Today is the day that Kukutza está in grave danger by speculative interests of corrupt construction companies and into the hands of all defend it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh, are we back onto Occupy Belfast? I might return to the thread...

Ta for photos. Looks good. Should be bigger banners though!


----------



## N_igma (Mar 6, 2012)

Who all here is actually participating in it? I'm not reading through 8 pages of bollocks to find out lol!


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

This the peoples library inside the peoples bank. All books have been donated by members of the public.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Occupy Belfast Xmas dinner with Occupiers and homeless*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Occupy Basque style, This is from a year or two ago, long before the current phase of Occupy. Unfortunately the Spanish government let a property developer knock down the building.



fuckin ell! go on the Basques!


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

Now ye know where we are at send us a book or two!!


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

ddraig said:


> fuckin ell! go on the Basques!


 
Theirs was brilliant, They had been squatting in it for over ten years. It had a cafe and a bar in it as well, absolutely class.


----------



## Ld222 (Mar 6, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Who all here is actually participating in it? I'm not reading through 8 pages of bollocks to find out lol!


 
Not me.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 6, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> Not me.


 
Just an avid fan of photos then?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> This the peoples library inside the peoples bank. All books have been donated by members of the public.


 
Nice one. I remember the Giros library. I, errr, might still have a couple of obscure anarchist texts that I, err, forgot to return there  I wonder what happened to the collection of books that seemed to follow the centre round? I think I remember seeing the remains of the library collection in the Upper North St Giros.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Nice one. I remember the Giros library. I, errr, might still have a couple of obscure anarchist texts that I, err, forgot to return there  I wonder what happened to the collection of books that seemed to follow the centre round? I think I remember seeing the remains of the library collection in the Upper North St Giros.


it's bad enough people nicking things from a normal library, it's so much worse stealing from a voluntary one.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's bad enough people nicking things from a normal library, it's so much worse stealing from a voluntary one.


Rush in there big lad why don't ye? If you knew anything about the minutiae of the Warzone Collective's history, you'd know that the library gave up the ghost cos my mate Julia stopped being the only one running it. You'd also know that the building then closed and the collective was homeless for a while. You'd know all this before making judgemental posts about what I wrote. And obviously, it'd be better the books were lost in a mouldering box in someone's attic than being cared for on my bookshelf, being read, or written about, or available to be loaned to anyone who wanted it.

Obviously.

(Fuck me, this thread's covering some ground! )


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Rush in there big lad why don't ye? If you knew anything about the minutiae of the Warzone Collective's history, you'd know that the library gave up the ghost cos my mate Julia stopped being the only one running it. You'd also know that the building then closed and the collective was homeless for a while. You'd know all this before making judgemental posts about what I wrote. And obviously, it'd be better the books were lost in a mouldering box in someone's attic than being cared for on my bookshelf, being read, or written about, or available to be loaned to anyone who wanted it.
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> (Fuck me, this thread's covering some ground! )


perhaps. but you've made it clear that you took the books some time before the library closed ("I, err, might still have a couple of obscure anarchist texts that I, err, forgot to return there "): that you effectively stole while the library was still operating. did you nick them before or after you realised it was a failing concern?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think you aren't up on the culture around Giro's and the very, ahem communistic, approach to the library. Frankly when I was involved round Giro's I'd have been over the moon to see some of the kids taking the books even if they didn't return them, better one thief with a reading habit than the books being coasters for buckfast and cider.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think you aren't up on the culture around Giro's and the very, ahem communistic, approach to the library. Frankly when I was involved round Giro's I'd have been over the moon to see some of the kids taking the books even if they didn't return them, better one thief with a reading habit than the books being coasters for buckfast and cider.


by communistic i think you mean opportunistic


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, it's a fair cop Pickman. You're right, of course. Seeing as I've given various other posters on this thread shit for derailing it, I'm not gonna take this any further. If you're desperate for answers to your detailed interrogation, PM me and I'll check to see if life isn't too short to answer queries about 25yr old library books.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think you aren't up on the culture around Giro's and the very, ahem communistic, approach to the library.


 
A lack of knowledge is never an impediment to rushing to judgement. Indeed, at times it is a positive advantage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Ok, it's a fair cop Pickman. You're right, of course. Seeing as I've given various other posters on this thread shit for derailing it, I'm not gonna take this any further. If you're desperate for answers to your detailed interrogation, PM me and I'll check to see if life isn't too short to answer queries about 25yr old library books.


i think i can live without further exposition of your defence.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> by communistic i think you mean opportunistic


 
yeah, imagine the easy profits one can make from dog eared copies of Murray Bookchin.

I don't think forgetting to return books to the Giro's library constituted theft, it wasn't exactly a rigorous system.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

revol68 said:


> yeah, imagine the easy profits one can make from dog eared copies of Murray Bookchin.
> 
> I don't think forgetting to return books to the Giro's library constituted theft, it wasn't exactly a rigorous system.


the thread's moved on, revol. but you can carry on this little sidetrack by yourself, if you want.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i think i can live without further exposition of your defence.


 
Lol. There was never "a defence" in the first place, ergo there can't be any "further" defence. The keeness of your legal faculties and your rapier-like analysis have done you a rare disservice in this case.




Pickman's model said:


> the thread's moved on, revol. but you can carry on this little sidetrack by yourself, if you want.


 

The sidetrack was created entirely by you dear P'sM. No point trying to divert attention onto Revol for your embarrassing fact-free public(k) showboating


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Lol. There was never "a defence" in the first place, ergo there can't be any "further" defence. The keeness of your legal faculties and your rapier-like analysis have done you a rare disservice in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so when you say 'i'm not going to take this any further' you in fact mean 'i'll take this further later on'


----------



## cearta (Mar 7, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think your spell checker is broken, it's Occupy Belfast.


 
Fuck me you are a right chuavinist.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 7, 2012)

A song for Pickman's, with all my fervent admiration.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2012)

he was at the Bank and played for a while @ Belfast before his gig up the falls at the weekend


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2012)

To the public and our supporters, we continue to appeal to you to aide us in helping us establish our accommodation, education, and feeding programs by offering us some practical support. Please see the list below to see whether you can help us. Thank you once again for your continuing support and solidarity.

ACCOMMODATION PROGRAM:

Beds
... Mattresses
Pillows
Bedsheets

EDUCATION PROGRAM:

Books, pamphlets, journals (all types are welcome, but we emphasise educational books in particular)
Jotters
Pens
Bookcases
Shelving
Desks (school desks included)
Tables
Chairs (school chairs, wooden chairs and soft-backed)
Laptops and computers (monitors, hard drives, speakers, etc)

FEEDING PROGRAM:

Cutlery (forks, knives, spoons, cups, mugs, glasses, plates, pots, pans, bowls, trays, etc)
Long tables and roundtables
Dining chairs
Cupboards and shelving
Fridges
Cookers
Microwaves
Kettles
General kitchen appliances and kitchen cleaning/sanitation equipment

We also appeal to you for the following:

Clothing (all types, all sizes and all ages), including footwear and headwear
Wardrobes
Coat hangers
Washing machines
Tumble dryers
Sofas
Chairs (all types)
Electricity and heat generators

Once again, thank you for your continuing support and solidarity.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 7, 2012)

Ay, I saw Rovics a few years ago in Cardiff with Attila the Stockbroker in tow. That was a good gig!

As regards your wish list, I asked you a while ago about how to get donations to you, but it all sounded a bit clandestine. If I ask the septuagenarian mother to bring you a donation on our behalf (hey, maybe I should send you some books, to expiate my counter-revolutionary crimes against humanity? ), how does she make contact with you? Are you at the point of having opening hours etc? Let me know, she's a veteran of us dragging her into the old Giro's, where she didn't exactly "fit in" with the anarcho-punk aesthetic of the day, but it sort of worked


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 7, 2012)

Digging around, I just came across this Guardian article about the Bank. Typically bloody woeful reporting from the pisspoor Henry McDonald, but this sentence really caught my eye:


> A police helicopter hovered over the former bank but did not initially attempt to make any arrests.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jan/16/belfast-occupy-bank-of-ireland

I know we've been through a lot in Norn Iron, but when was the last time a _helicopter_ descended from the heavens to arrest someone?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2012)

There will be people from the bank down around the Arts College from 11ish tomoro as part of IWD they are going towards the city hall for 12.30 ish...
Thursday evenings from 7 there is the open GA..
I dont live in Belfast.. about 50 miles away, so not down as often as i would like....
I will dig out a mobile# for ya....

LOL @ crimes against humanity!!! those original books from Giro's are all over belfast by know!!! Some of the original crew used to run a night downstairs in Lavery's, must check if they are still about.. was a few years ago!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> A song for Pickman's, with all my fervent admiration.



we had david rovics over in london recently where he played a benefit for the antifa prisoners - good bloke, good song.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 7, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I dont live in Belfast.. about 50 miles away, so not down as often as i would like....


Fuck's sake, I'm talking to a culchie. 


AKA pseudonym said:


> I will dig out a mobile# for ya....


As it turns out the beloved mother is having a clear out of her loft, now that the children have fled the country, so there's a good chance there might be some stuff that the people in the bank would find useful. PM if you want, but some sort of contact details would be good.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> we had david rovics over in london recently where he played a benefit for the antifa prisoners - good bloke, good song.


he's in England at the mo....

eta: feck he is in London tonight http://davidrovics.com/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 8, 2012)

Occupy Dame Street, Dublin was forceably dismantled around 3 a.m this morning....
Cant have them around for good ol' Paddys Day


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 8, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> There will be people from the bank down around the Arts College from 11ish tomoro as part of IWD they are going towards the city hall for 12.30 ish...
> Thursday evenings from 7 there is the open GA..
> I dont live in Belfast.. about 50 miles away, so not down as often as i would like....
> I will dig out a mobile# for ya....
> ...


 

Fuck i walked by them near the main library today....i think it was some anti- workfare thing they where going to do..but was to shy to ask them where they where going!!!...and as i didnt know any off them... do you mean this Thursday at seven about the GA...what do you mean by GA?..is it an open house thing...
Im off from the Falls library but will check the central library later...post up a response....im at a loose end today so it might be interesting to meet some of these people....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 8, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but GA means General Assembly. There's probably one A too few for yr tastes, Cem , but you should give it a whirl. I'm always intrigued to see how these "scenes" adopt to the arrival of unknown faces. That's one of the acid tests for "our" politics, don't you think?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 8, 2012)

yup GA = General Assembly


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 10, 2012)

Dublin:


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 13, 2012)

Aye, the middle of the night evictions are becoming quite the in thing this season, don't you think? Always slightly disheartening watching the Irish state slavishly follow the example of the UK, even when it comes to "public order" policing.

Anyway, for a little derail (not entirely off topic, tho), I just stumbled across this on YouTube today, so for your delectation, here is the documentary about the old Giro's that Northern Visions produced a couple of years ago. Quite a good piece, although I was frustrated by the lack of archive footage - maybe we should have taken more back in the day!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 13, 2012)

Invite: #OccupyDameStreet General Assembly
When: Tue 13/03/2012 6:30p.m. - 7:30p.m.
Where: #OccupyDameStreet, Dame Street, Dublin 2


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 18, 2012)

We will be holding a public meeting at The People's Bank on Saturday March 24th 2012 to explain why we publically repossessed the former Bank of Ireland building, to discuss how we intend to take Occupy Belfast forward and to open the floor for democratic discussion on how best to utilize and repurpose the building for community, cultural and activist use.

We invite all members of the public, our supporters, community and activist organizations and particuarly skilled workers to join us for this two-hour discussion. This, after all, is now your building too.

https://www.facebook.com/events/257742244310449/


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2012/0317/1224313455224.html

A "nicely balanced" Irish Times/msm article about Occupy Dame St that, surprise surprise, manages to be wholly negative about the camp and the experiences of people in it. Strange how in a fairly lengthy article, with several participants interviewed, they didn't manage to find a single person to have something positive to say...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 18, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> We will be holding a public meeting at The People's Bank on Saturday March 24th 2012 to explain why we publically repossessed the former Bank of Ireland building, to discuss how we intend to take Occupy Belfast forward and to open the floor for democratic discussion on how best to utilize and repurpose the building for community, cultural and activist use.
> 
> We invite all members of the public, our supporters, community and activist organizations and *particuarly skilled workers to join us* for this two-hour discussion. This, after all, is now your building too.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/257742244310449/


 
odd sort of statment, no?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> odd sort of statment, no?


s'pose... I guess its for some of the 'work' needed within the building.. some sparky, plumbing n chippy work needed....


----------



## revol68 (Mar 18, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> s'pose... I guess its for some of the 'work' needed within the building.. some sparky, plumbing n chippy work needed....


 
thought that, odd way of putting it though, especially if it ends up being rammed to the doors with IT nerds


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 4, 2012)

Tomorrow, we will be holding our first General Assembly at The Peoples Bank, everyone interested in the project of a self managed space is more than welcome followed by the fantastic comedian Gemma Hutton 

https://www.facebook.com/events/358936960816021/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 17, 2012)

> Occupy Belfast has been in negotiations with other occupy groups throughout GB and Ireland to have a day of coordinated action, this will be the first time this has happened and will hopefully be the start of further such actions kicking of in citys across the mainland (ouch not my word!!!!) and ireland .This will take a bit of organising so if you would like to be a part of this we will be having a meeting in the bank on tues 17th @ 7pm. come along......


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2012)

*DUBLIN:*
*Calling for Everyone to Assemble on the Central Bank Plaza between 12pm an 12:30 for Proposed Direct Action today at Lunch time.*


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2012)

How do people feel about thread title change to #occupy Ireland... we have 4 'camps' on the go and plans are afoot for more....


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> How do people feel about thread title change to #occupy Ireland... we have 4 'camps' on the go and plans are afoot for more....


I object!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 27, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I object!


why?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 27, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> why?


Because this is how things are done on Urban.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Because this is how things are done on Urban.



splitter!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 5, 2012)

*DUBLIN:*
Invite: #OccupyTheDail
When: Sat 05/05/2012
Where: Opposite the Dail, Molesworth Street
#OccupyDameStreet is supporting the newly started Occupation of the Dail. 
Join us now!
Bring tents


----------



## Ld222 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 21, 2012)

On Saturday, May 26th, we will be hosting two film screenings on Palestine, Tears of Gaza and The Killing Zone, and holding a Q&A panel discussion afterward. The event is both free and open for anyone to attend. 
from 2 p.m......


----------



## cemertyone (May 25, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> On Saturday, May 26th, we will be hosting two film screenings on Palestine, Tears of Gaza and The Killing Zone, and holding a Q&A panel discussion afterward. The event is both free and open for anyone to attend.
> from 2 p.m......


 
 Thats tomorrow...brillant..im coming..is it in the occuipied bank building if so how do you get in??/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 3, 2012)

#OccupyDameStreet

is on BBC3 right now


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 4, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *DUBLIN:*
> Invite: #OccupyTheDail
> When: Sat 05/05/2012
> Where: Opposite the Dail, Molesworth Street
> ...


 
That is one of the funniest things I've seen.  One person's pitched a camouflage tent on the pavement.  I bet that street feels very occupied.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 4, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> That is one of the funniest things I've seen. One person's pitched a camouflage tent on the pavement. I bet that street feels very occupied.


 
your point  is caller?
at least they are doing something innit?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 4, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> your point is caller?
> *at least they are doing something innit?*


 
activist Godwin's law.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> activist Godwin's law.



as it goes where that tent is located, theres a heap of homeless folk who lay under cover of the shelter of that building to the left.... some kinda library thingy innit?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 16, 2012)

EVICTION BATTLE COMMENCED!!!!!!, HELP NEEDED!! - Seamus Sherlock, the man who stopped the ESB cutting off thousands of families in arrears, is being evicted from his farm along with his children. Seamus, founder of Life After Debt, was told
by his solicitor that this was ‘pay back’ for his standing up to the system on behalf of so many people in the past. Seamus has barricaded his farm but needs urgent help improving the barricades. He also needs people who are willing to stay on the farm, for a day and night, a week or more. He has food supplies but if you could bring your own food package it may make it easier on him. Seamus is adamant he will not give up the farm and we are calling on all those willing to go into battle to get down to Appletown in Limerick as soon as possible. Ben Gilroy and the anti-eviction task force have been notified. Contact details for Seamus are below. Please share this emergency notice everywhere.

Seamus Sherlock – 0834166136
Appletown, Feohanagh village,
Co Limerick.
(Five miles out the Drumcollager Rd driving from NewCastle)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2012)

> *Tutini* ‏@*Tutini2*
> #*AntiEvictionTaskforce* Eviction will no longer be tolerated in Ireland #*OccupySeamusFarm* http://youtu.be/ePdVuDn2K78


 
https://www.facebook.com/AntiEvictionTaskforce


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2012)

A great little vid made by some online contacts using livestream footage from Seamus' farm over the last few weeks!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2012)

> *Protestors occupy AIB branches over €1 billion bond repayment*
> 
> *Sinn Féin protested at AIB’s O’Connell St branch – while the Occupy movement moved into Grafton St – to protest the move.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thejournal.ie/aib-bond-repayment-protest-occupy-617988-Oct2012/


Just passed on from an online friend who is none to happy about the collaboration of Sinn Fein and Occupy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.broadsheet.ie/2012/10/01/oconnell-street-dublin-right-now/


----------



## cantsin (Oct 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.thejournal.ie/aib-bond-repayment-protest-occupy-617988-Oct2012/
> 
> 
> Just passed on from an online friend w*ho is none to happy about the collaboration of Sinn Fein and Occupy.*


 
why ? ( don't know anything about the relationship/history between the two )


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2012)

presume cos it's best occupy don't get involved with political parties?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2012)

Some reasons....

1. SF is a political party
2. SF has it's own history/reputation.
3. MSM/gov's already trying to label occupy/occupiers as 'domestic terrorists'...this collaboration hands that spin to them on a plate.
4. Occupy is active all over Ireland.
5. Many occupiers do not support SF.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Some reasons....
> 
> 1. SF is a political party
> 5. Many occupiers do not support SF.
> ...


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't see how they have the right to say who can and cannot take part in the occupy protest, I am not a sinn fein supporter or voter but at least they have working class support, something occupy seem to sadly lack, in Ireland at least.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think it was 'who can participate' or not.

More about the collaboration with a political party. In this case SF.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't see how they have the right to say who can and cannot take part in the occupy protest, I am not a sinn fein supporter or voter but at least they have working class support, something occupy seem to sadly lack, in Ireland at least.


 
So do the DUP, what the fuck has that got to do with fuck all?

Maybe Sinn Fein aren't welcome cos they are a shower two faced cunts, playing the populist pseudo anti capitalist (well more like anti banker) card in the south whilst passing PFI and a whole host of neo liberal measures. That's before we get to the fact to the non too irrelevant issue of being up to their necks in the quagmire of sectarian politics and a kiss of death for any plans of Occupies to attract working class protestants.

BTW I'm not involved with Occupy or find it particularly appealing but I can understand totally why they would wish to distance themselves from the Shinners.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

Fair enough, but it says in that statement that SF separately occupied the second floor, my own opinion is if they want to attract working class support then they need to start reaching out a bit more and stop trying to be so purist.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> So do the DUP, what the fuck has that got to do with fuck all?
> 
> Maybe Sinn Fein aren't welcome cos they are a shower two faced cunts, playing the populist pseudo anti capitalist (well more like anti banker) card in the south whilst passing PFI and a whole host of neo liberal measures. That's before we get to the fact to the non too irrelevant issue of being up to their necks in the quagmire of sectarian politics and a kiss of death for any plans of Occupies to attract working class protestants.
> 
> BTW I'm not involved with Occupy or find it particularly appealing but I can understand totally why they would wish to distance themselves from the Shinners.


It is not just SF though, I have heard of them objecting to other Republicans who wanted to take part in the Belfast occupation.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It is not just SF though, I have heard of them objecting to other Republicans who wanted to take part in the Belfast occupation.


 
See the bit about sectarian quagmire, oh and their opposition to party politics.

The fact is no one wants to work with left republicans other than left republicans, they are toxic.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> See the bit about sectarian quagmire, oh and their opposition to party politics.
> 
> The fact is no one wants to work with left republicans other than left republicans, they are toxic.


If they are serious about effecting change then they are going to have to learn to work with people that they have differences with or remain totally isolated and ineffective, which is what they are now, by refusing to work with Republicans and Loyalist/Unionists they are putting barriers up between themselves and most of the working class in the 6 counties.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If they are serious about effecting change then they are going to have to learn to work with people that they have differences with or remain totally isolated and ineffective, which is what they are now, by refusing to work with Republicans and Loyalist/Unionists they are putting barriers up between themselves and most of the working class in the 6 counties.


 
They have no problem working with people from those backgrounds or even people who continue to hold such belief residual or otherwise, what they have is a problem working with actual republican parties and organisations. 

Occupy I'd imagine isn't looking to win over some homogeneous republican/loyalist working class, I'd imagine they'd see the its job as to act as a pole of attraction for the best elements of the working class who have broken from such shit, not to drag the backward cunts who cling to it along with them.

You don't seem to realise the fact that huge sections of the northern working class don't give a flying fuck over the national issue to any significant degree, you seem fixated on the lumpen fuckwits who do, as if they will ever be any use to anyone.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> They have no problem working with people from those backgrounds or even people who continue to hold such belief residual or otherwise, what they have is a problem working with actual republican parties and organisations.
> 
> Occupy I'd imagine isn't looking to win over some homogeneous republican/loyalist working class, I'd imagine they'd see the its job as to act as a pole of attraction for the best elements of the working class who have broken from such shit, not to drag the backward cunts who cling to it along with them.
> 
> You don't seem to realise the fact that huge sections of the northern working class don't give a flying fuck over the national issue to any significant degree, you seem fixated on the lumpen fuckwits who do, as if they will ever be any use to anyone.


So what you are saying is that you haven't got a clue what they think, you are just putting your own spin on things. As for the rest of your post, you have no idea what I think which is again made plain by your comments and you are once again putting your own spin on things.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> So what you are saying is that you haven't got a clue what they think, you are just putting your own spin on things. As for the rest of your post, you have no idea what I think which is again made plain by your comments and you are once again putting your own spin on things.


 
Oh come on, I think by now we both have a basic grasp of each others politics.

Like I said I can only imagine their reasons, or atleast the reasons why I wouldn't want the shinners etc involved.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Oh come on, I think by now we both have a basic grasp of each others politics.
> 
> Like I said I can only imagine their reasons, or atleast the reasons why I wouldn't want the shinners etc involved.


 
You may have a grasp of my politics but quite obviously not what I think.

Whatever their reasons they are still isolating themselves and if they want to create an effective movement are going to have to work with people who they may have disagreements with.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> You may have a grasp of my politics but quite obviously not what I think.
> 
> Whatever their reasons they are still isolating themselves and if they want to create an effective movement are going to have to work with people who they may have disagreements with.


 
yeah and they also try and isolate themselves from racists and conspiracy nutters (not well enough mind), isolating yourself from reactionary cunts is no bad thing, especially when it's SF opportunistically seeking to use you for their own populist electoral ends.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> yeah and they also try and isolate themselves from racists and conspiracy nutters (not well enough mind), isolating yourself from reactionary cunts is no bad thing, especially when it's SF opportunistically seeking to use you for their own populist electoral ends.


 
They are certainly doing a good job isolating themselves, hardly any fucker has heard of them.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> They are certainly doing a good job isolating themselves, hardly any fucker has heard of them.


 
Of Occupy? I don't think publicity has been their problem, I'd imagine more people are aware of them than the IRSP etc certainly they are seen as more of a relevant movement.

Like I said I have problems with Occupy but I don't think lack of inclusiveness is one, if anything the inability to develop a tighter and more cogent politics is the issue.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Of Occupy? I don't think publicity has been their problem, I'd imagine more people are aware of them than the IRSP etc


 
They are just the odd headline on the news that is quickly forgotten about and in my opinion certainly not talked about, I talk politics a lot and can not even remember having a conversation about or even heard any non activists speak about them.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> They are just the odd headline on the news that is quickly forgotten about and in my opinion certainly not talked about, I talk politics a lot and can not even remember having a conversation about or even heard any non activists speak about them.


 
yes but they are relevant to wider issues, those that stretch beyond the parochial shit hole that is northern ireland, the IRSP and shinners aren't.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> yes but they are relevant to wider issues, those that stretch beyond the parochial shit hole that is northern ireland, the IRSP and shinners aren't.


They are in no way relevant to anyone except themselves, very few even know of their existence, I can't believe that you are arguing that they are in some way relevant, their brand of parochial shit doesn't even extend beyond an empty building that they squatted.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

At least the Dublin occupiers took over a functioning bank and caused some real disruption.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> They are in no way relevant to anyone except themselves, very few even know of their existence, I can't believe that you are arguing that they are in some way relevant, their brand of parochial shit doesn't even extend beyond an empty building that they squatted.


 
I'm talking about the wider Occupy "brand" (for want of a better word), and sure it has collapsed in on itself but even in it's fading it is still more relevant than anything from the republican left, since for all it's failings is an attempt to deal with modern reality rather than clinging to the past.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> At least the Dublin occupiers took over a functioning bank and caused some real disruption.


 
For context.The person that told me about this action and expressed their concerns, is a Dublin occupier.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I'm talking about the wider Occupy "brand" (for want of a better word), and sure it has collapsed in on itself but even in it's fading it is still more relevant than anything from the republican left.


I am not arguing about what is happening outside of Ireland, in some places it has been inspiring, but by and large the Irish one is a joke and reminds be of the British left, full of a sense of its own self importance and refusing to work with anyone else who has opinions that differ from one sect to another, I will say it again for the last time, if they are going to build a movement that is going to make the changes that they are aiming for then they are going to have to learn to work with people that they have disagreements with.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> For context.The person that told me about this action and expressed their concerns, is a Dublin occupier.


Sorry, not sure what you mean, I assumed that your friend was an occupier.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not arguing about what is happening outside of Ireland, in some places it has been inspiring, but by and large the Irish one is a joke and reminds be of the British left, full of a sense of its own self importance and refusing to work with anyone else who has opinions that differ from one sect to another, I will say it again for the last time, if they are going to build a movement that is going to make the changes that they are aiming for then they are going to have to learn to work with people that they have disagreements with.


 
They do work with groups they have disagreements with, jesus sure they work with themselves and they are far a tight political organ, they have done stuff with members of the SP and other left groups as individuals, they are if anything to welcoming to all sorts of cranks, but they draw a line at working with groups who would compromise their non sectarian nature, oh and those parties like the Shinners who are passing neo liberal  legislation that Occupy is squarely opposed to.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Sorry, not sure what you mean, I assumed that your friend was an occupier.


 
Well yes. That's the point.

You wrote:



> At least the *Dublin occupiers* took over a functioning bank and caused some real disruption.


 
Not all occupiers in Dublin think the same obviously.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 1, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Well yes. That's the point.
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> ...


Oh right, I don't know what all the Belfast ones think,there were republicans at the early protests as I went down to a few when it started in Belfast but haven't been back there in quite a few months.

I know a few people who have been involved with the Dublin lot and they are very Republican minded and some of them ex members of Rep orgs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2012)

Posting this here as I know that many involved in the Anti-Eviction Taskforce are Occupiers.

A great example of 'thinking global and acting locally' on issues that have both global and local significance.

Really happy to see this getting coverage outside of the Irish press.



> *Irish eviction resistance has echoes of post-famine history*
> 
> In the Irish Republic some banks are moving against home-owners and farmers who are not repaying their debts. But as BBC NI's Dublin correspondent Shane Harrison reports, there is a folk memory of resistance to evictions.
> 
> ...


Video can be viewed here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-19805478


----------



## rekil (Mar 30, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Ben Gilroy and the anti-eviction task force have been notified.


We had a by-election here (cos a blueshirt topped himself) and Ben Gilroy and his 'direct democracy ireland' thing did well. They outpolled Labour who topped the poll in the GE two years ago. He's a freeman of the land nutter, a big fan of Farage and UKIP, supported by loonsites eg 'jewishterrorism'. Dunno how they're funded. The outfit stinks of Ganley/Libertas. And piss.



lol @ labour


----------

